# "Bird on a Wire" Luxurious Bike Club



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Whats going on guys, well i have decided to put up build topic for my 20" Schwinn Girls bike that i have decided to name "Bird on a Wire" and its going to be an all handmade Birdcage part themed bike

Early stages of body work & paint:


















Silver base:









Purple fades:









Rainbow Flake:

















Kandy Cobalt Blue House of Kolor:

















Silver highlites:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

That looks good.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

oh hell yeah!!!! Another good solid Luxurious buildup!!!   Keep them pics coming Jason...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Mar 30 2009, 05:13 PM~13433731
> *That looks good.
> *


Thx man :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 30 2009, 05:15 PM~13433744
> *oh hell yeah!!!! Another good solid Luxurious buildup!!!    Keep them pics coming Jason...
> *


You know it dave ttt for the Lux :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 30 2009, 04:16 PM~13433756
> *You know it dave ttt for the Lux :0
> *


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

got it painted in 07, it was finished at the end of september so i mounted it for the last show of the year with what i had layin around and then i also took it to a park up the street for some sun:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

its has a D-twist kickstand at that point and a bunch of china parts


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

got this off ebay










and this str8 from Mexico









the blue one for both


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

got these from THE LOPEZ's - yes the lopez's 3 fender braces gold plated










and this light bracket via Mr559 from manny shop


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE BIKE


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 30 2009, 05:35 PM~13433920
> *NICE BIKE
> *


thx man


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

D-twist hooked up the handle bars


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin: Yessur Jay-Z JayZ!!! :thumbsup: Same direction as my thumb... up up up to the top bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 30 2009, 05:49 PM~13434026
> *:biggrin: Yessur Jay-Z JayZ!!! :thumbsup: Same direction as my thumb... up up up to the top bro
> *


 :0 Yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 30 2009, 02:21 PM~13433815
> *got it painted in 07, it was finished at the end of september so i mounted it for the last show of the year with what i had layin around and then i also took it to a park up  the street for some sun:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bike Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 30 2009, 05:52 PM~13434057
> *Nice bike Homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

server owned lol


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

got a schwinn speedo like this one










and i ran into some Lucky 7 rims that i am goin to bless first before mounting them


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx for the comments guy :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bout time haha


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin: hehehehe still mad pix to throw up but im goint odo it slowly


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

post upsome of those crazy ass parts you have benn getting and doing... :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 30 2009, 09:35 PM~13436981
> *post upsome of those crazy ass parts you have benn getting and doing... :biggrin:
> *


x2 :h5:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

tomorrow ill post up more stuff :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

lookin good j-son :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:h5: :h5: :nicoderm: uffin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ttt big bro


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Clean bike homie


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 30 2009, 11:50 PM~13438226
> *lookin good j-son  :biggrin:
> *


thx danny :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 31 2009, 02:22 AM~13440414
> *Clean bike homie
> *


thx bro


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

TTT for my brother jason!!a lot of good job!!!!!!cant wait to see it this summer bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 31 2009, 06:36 AM~13441402
> *TTT for my brother jason!!a lot of good job!!!!!!cant wait to see it this summer bro
> *


Thanks rimo


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 30 2009, 09:35 PM~13436981
> *post upsome of those crazy ass parts you have benn getting and doing... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

soon soon


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ok so during last summer i had these triple-double birdcage forks and support bars


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

And also had this double earth cage stem/goosenck made last summer


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

then i got both those parts Black chromed


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

got this custom badge for my daily 26" and the trim to go with my blue schwinn headbadge


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

my 26" daily im working on too:


























































and my 20" daily:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

so this is what the schwinn looks like right now since october 08


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*AWESOME BUILD TOPIC BRO!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BROTHER!!  *


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

That black chrome looks good its diffrent I likes. Oh and how much for the hooka. LOL


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 31 2009, 09:00 PM~13447040
> *AWESOME BUILD TOPIC BRO!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BROTHER!!
> *


thx mayne, you need to send us some samosa's & tandoori chicken recipes bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Mar 31 2009, 09:01 PM~13447050
> *That black chrome looks good its diffrent I likes. Oh and how much for the hooka. LOL
> *


thanks bro, yeah its pretty dope, and its easier to plate & buff inside the birdcages, oh and you know how we do canadian chrons the best :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

very nice Jason!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> so his is what the schwinn looks like right now since october 08
> 
> But that doesnt mean that thins are at a stand still  just not plated or finished forming


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

TTT for this fuckin good job bro !!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx frero :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: always a eye pleasure to see that awesome work 
T T T


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx twan


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

GOOD WORK!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx its slowly coming along  got a shit load of parts to engrave & plate and she will be all done :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i also got this bad boy its an OG Rapido that i got brand new in the box - made in the czech republic around end 70's begginning 80's - 3 pc crank, i added the ram horn style handle bars, and painted the forks red


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin: good morning guys


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:wave: wASSup Jay bro?!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 3 2009, 08:04 AM~13473216
> *:wave: wASSup Jay bro?!!
> *


hows it goin antwan


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Damn nice forks I like the paint... Where did you find those lucky seven hub rims I been lookin for some of those for the longest damn time...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Apr 4 2009, 03:33 AM~13481090
> *Damn nice forks I like the paint... Where did you find those lucky seven hub rims I been lookin for some of those for the longest damn time...
> *


Thx homie, i found the lucky 7's on Ebay actually :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 4 2009, 10:44 AM~13482362
> *Thx homie, i found the lucky 7's on Ebay actually  :biggrin:
> *



would look really nice with engraving


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 4 2009, 01:34 PM~13482598
> *would look really nice with engraving
> *


 :0 yup & i am goin to get them done after i get them de-chromed, and since I beleive they are 68's might look for more spokes the same & add a few extra's.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Yo steve, do you need a special size tap & die set(kit de tauraudage?) to thread them bro?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Apr 4 2009, 03:33 AM~13481090
> *Damn nice forks I like the paint... Where did you find those lucky seven hub rims I been lookin for some of those for the longest damn time...
> *


The red fork paint is all Krylon and a lot of prep & sanding work, i used 2 colors of red - cherry red & banner red & the "fusion for plastic" "Mystic Prism" color which is a clear coat with rainbow flakes in it. Patterns were done with like 3/16" masking tape, nice & simple, mirrored on both forks outsides only


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 4 2009, 11:55 AM~13482697
> *Yo steve, do you need a special size tap & die set(kit de tauraudage?) to thread them bro?
> *



yup... you need spokes taps


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

or if its an standard size you can order them


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious+Apr 4 2009, 09:10 PM~13484550-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok kool i will look into it


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

suuuuuuuuuuuuuup jay  you have missed a great show this weekend  :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 5 2009, 10:27 AM~13487498
> *suuuuuuuuuuuuuup jay  you have missed a great show this weekend  :biggrin:
> *


ahhh yeah i know but last night i went to Jeff's house to fit all his new parts  a bit more important unfortunitly


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

wASSup Jay! :thumbsup: I see that you have nice plans for those rims


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 5 2009, 08:27 AM~13487498
> *suuuuuuuuuuuuuup jay  you have missed a great show this weekend  :biggrin:
> *



wheres the pic?


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 6 2009, 06:24 AM~13494409
> *wheres the pic?
> *


x2 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Apr 6 2009, 06:33 AM~13494103
> *
> *


Sup sup how are you/ca va bien Rimo?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 6 2009, 09:14 AM~13494367
> *wASSup Jay! :thumbsup: I see that you have nice plans for those rims
> *


 :biggrin: Yes sir, i want to add some more spokes :0 to make them even more custom


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious+Apr 6 2009, 09:24 AM~13494409-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X3


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Jay, I heard you don't want this bike anymore, you could always give it to me. lol :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Apr 6 2009, 06:13 PM~13498724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nono: :rofl:
lol if i was closer to yall maybe  i still have another of those frames in brand new condition, that was part of a 4 set in the boxes. Seat is OG Rapido, Handlebars are OG Wald's, forks hand cut im sure by some dude (tonsofspokes) in chi-town came with the blue bike frame when it was all white with blue pearl, but the body was finished i think it was maybe even just JB welded like super thin pop can style sheet metal . Oh and now it has colored spokes, 72's laced in threes: green/red/white


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 6 2009, 01:59 PM~13497916
> *Sup sup how are you/ca va bien Rimo?
> *


am good bro  
just trying to sleep with my eyes fucked by welding light :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

progress?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Apr 6 2009, 08:12 PM~13499808
> *am good bro
> just trying to sleep with my eyes fucked by welding light  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shit that sucks, keep them hydrated with Visine or something like that


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 6 2009, 09:18 PM~13500546
> *progress?
> *


slowly i am going to put up the pictures, im almost done everything that needs to be fabricated, just have to get a bunch of shit plated, and a few things i may get engraved too, but times are tight.


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 6 2009, 07:28 PM~13501430
> *shit that sucks, keep them hydrated with Visine or something like that
> *


yes bro!
but milk is the best !


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i didnt know that i will have to remember that :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 7 2009, 07:01 PM~13511819
> *i didnt know that i will have to remember that  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

had a hard time loading pix to my photo bucket for the past couple days...
here is the bottom seat pan of the red rapido bike painted same colors as the forks


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sup dave sup mitch


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Ahhh heres something new to gawk at  

stainless mirrors & mild steel birdcage square twists
Engraved


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

nice mirrors Jay!

cant wait to see those on chrome


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 11 2009, 04:38 PM~13547382
> *nice mirrors Jay!
> 
> cant wait to see those on chrome
> *


only the birdcage/twist part will be plated  rest will only be buffed to a mirror finish :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

back to parts for the blue schwinn 

Steering wheel from Str8-clownin but fabbed by some other dude:


























Seat post:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Sissybar as it is now still raw, may have to make ajdustments so it works with the frame & other goodies to come


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:cheesy: Reeeeeally Niccccccce! 
T T T


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 12 2009, 02:06 AM~13551030
> *:cheesy:  Reeeeeally Niccccccce!
> T T T
> *


thanks bro


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

birdcages baby!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

damn mirrors are crazy!


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 31 2009, 05:42 PM~13446885
> *so his is what the schwinn looks like right now since october 08
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

hey jay heres your competition.... Not sure but I think he got more birdcages on his bike


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 12 2009, 05:00 AM~13551793
> *birdcages baby!
> *


i counted them all last night & there will be about 34 in total on the whole bike


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 12 2009, 06:02 AM~13551861
> *damn mirrors are crazy!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 12 2009, 12:24 PM~13552981
> *hey jay heres your competition.... Not sure but I think he got more birdcages on his bike
> 
> 
> ...


wuahahahahahaha almost theres 10 just on my forks lol


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Apr 12 2009, 12:13 PM~13552898
> *
> *


whats really good dirty?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:0 ttt for a sick ass LUX canada build :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Real Nice Fab Work Jason!! Keep it up Bro!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

TTT very good job bro ! :0 :0


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 14 2009, 10:18 AM~13570688
> *Real Nice Fab Work Jason!! Keep it up Bro!!
> *


Thanks Jasy :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 14 2009, 12:02 PM~13571494
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Apr 14 2009, 02:18 PM~13572834
> *TTT very good job bro ! :0  :0
> *


:wave: thanks rimo


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

should have new pix tonight of my custom seat pan engraved


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 15 2009, 08:32 AM~13581463
> *should have new pix tonight of my custom seat pan engraved
> *


OH TERI!!!! (Translation) OH SNAP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 15 2009, 10:21 AM~13581912
> *OH TERI!!!! (Translation) OH SNAP!!!  :biggrin:
> *


hehehehe


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 15 2009, 05:32 AM~13581463
> *should have new pix tonight of my custom seat pan engraved
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Engraved seat pan:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 15 2009, 06:22 PM~13587860
> *
> *


x2 crazy job !!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 15 2009, 06:18 PM~13587821
> *Engraved seat pan:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Apr 15 2009, 10:42 PM~13588766
> *x2 crazy job !!!!
> *


yes he did a very nice job


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 15 2009, 10:49 PM~13588860
> *:wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey whats up mayne, thx for the :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 15 2009, 09:23 PM~13590475
> *hey whats up mayne, thx for the :thumbsup:
> *


Any pics of it all together so far? :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 16 2009, 01:31 PM~13594344
> *Any pics of it all together so far?  :biggrin:
> *


of what all together? there pix a few pages back of what it looks like right now... i have all these parts but are still raw, and i test fit them on a different frame to not scratch it up.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 15 2009, 06:18 PM~13587821
> *Engraved seat pan:
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice craftsmanship and big points on kreativity homie. Keep up the good work. :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 16 2009, 11:02 PM~13602627
> *Very nice craftsmanship and big points on kreativity homie. Keep up the good work.  :biggrin:
> *


x2222222


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 17 2009, 02:02 AM~13602627
> *Very nice craftsmanship and big points on kreativity homie. Keep up the good work.  :biggrin:
> *


thx man :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: Sweet work Bro....


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 17 2009, 12:02 AM~13602627
> *Very nice craftsmanship and big points on kreativity homie. Keep up the good work.  :biggrin:
> *




     true!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx guys


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

you truely amaze me........great work and remember lux4life :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

good work Jason!!!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 17 2009, 08:46 PM~13609689
> *you truely amaze me........great work and remember lux4life :biggrin:
> *


thanks a bunch paul, i really appreciate it


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT big bro  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 18 2009, 02:19 AM~13612301
> *  :thumbsup: TTT big bro    :thumbsup:
> *


L4L ttt 

The seat pan is a little bit shorter then a standard banana seat, but it still fits well and the thicker 8mm bars are still pretty heavy so to cut weight and still have the chunky look i made it a bit shorter. I made all the components & i even did the twists on the seat pan and half of the assembly welding just not the end caps of the flats & the twist bars to end sub assemblies. it was fun there are 3 tightness's of twist, the 2 top exterior bars and centre bar are the tightest, 2 othe top middle bars are the loosest, and the 2 bottom bars on the exterior sides are in between. 

new shit for the heads a conti kit with double bird cage and a combo rim mount/plaque holder

Conti kit 4 bars:










































Conti Kit Rim Mount/plaque holder(made by me):


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

plated those shit! cant wait to see all that on chrome man!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 20 2009, 02:30 PM~13630870
> *plated those shit! cant wait to see all that on chrome man!
> *


gonna cost me a grip boy, and today i bought my plaque & its already off to engraver


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2009, 05:13 PM~13633072
> *gonna cost me a grip boy, and i bought my plaque & its already off to engraver
> *


putting it down brother Jay!!!!!!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

cause we livin life LUXURIOUS :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2009, 05:37 PM~13633336
> *cause we livin life LUXURIOUS  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt we go


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

got my plaque last night   <---------------- happy camper


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

wASSup JAY!? I see that wonderful progress, the top is coming bro! :yes:



> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 21 2009, 05:22 AM~13639906
> *ttt we go
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 21 2009, 11:34 PM~13649051
> *wASSup JAY!? I see that wonderful progress, the top is coming bro! :yes:
> *


Hi Twan, yeah I am almost done with the conti kit rim mount, I test fit the plaque inside & it was good, and i have to do a small adjustment on the sissybar to mount the bottom 2/4 bars for the conti kit, its coming quickly. I am also workin on my 26" street bike, just a bit more blending to do on the welds & i think i might piant it a green color with flake & a really simple pattern/taped stripe in a second tone.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

this bike will be hella nice when it's all done up...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 22 2009, 06:50 PM~13658372
> *this bike will be hella nice when it's all done up...
> *


thats for damn sure :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

to the top for big Jayyyyyyy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

congrats on getting your plaque :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx lolow


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

good morning guys, back to page 1 :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 23 2009, 09:40 AM~13666076
> * congrats on getting your plaque  :biggrin:
> *


x1978 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx dirty


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

back ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin:  :0 :0 hooooooooooooo yeaaaaaa bro !!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:wave: so a nice saturday night ride? :cheesy:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 26 2009, 07:35 PM~13695043
> *:wave: so a nice saturday night ride? :cheesy:
> *


Yes sir, was really nice, we went to the old port and chilled down there


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 26 2009, 06:36 PM~13695053
> *Yes sir, was really nice, we went to the old port and chilled down there
> *


  Chllin' high on the low uffin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

as always  :420:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 26 2009, 06:42 PM~13695111
> *as always  :420:
> *


héhéhé :h5: It miss me the 2 wheelin' ridin' :uh:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 26 2009, 07:43 PM~13695123
> *héhéhé  :h5: It miss me the 2 wheelin' ridin'  :uh:
> *


yeah its a bit easier to get around


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 26 2009, 06:47 PM~13695153
> *yeah its a bit easier to get around
> *


 :yes: but I like rolling these 432 spokes


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

....and by the way JayzN, do you know a thread or a show where there's some pics of the resident evil trike? I talk about it to StevN and I would like to show im this crazy ''thing''...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i dunno maybe the "show me whats radical" thread?


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

TTT uffin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 26 2009, 11:09 PM~13697201
> *i dunno maybe the "show me whats radical" thread?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: :h5: :wave:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2+Apr 27 2009, 10:12 AM~13700859-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave::wave:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 27 2009, 05:03 PM~13705022
> *:wave::wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hehehehehehe !!!!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

morrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeee pics!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 28 2009, 10:10 PM~13721008
> *morrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeee pics!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


bahhhh


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 28 2009, 07:10 PM~13721008
> *morrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeee pics!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


am ok !its hard to wait :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

there isnt really much else to show, just have to finishing some blending on the conti kit & wait to get some $$ for plating.... Friday or monday my plaque will be done engraving that's about the only thing going on right now for me. Its all about the waiting game right now, while i wait for this guy to come buy 2 really old schwinns i have stashed away for almost a g note which is all goin towards some plating...


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 29 2009, 03:21 AM~13726218
> *there isnt really much else to show, just have to finishing some blending on the conti kit & wait to get some $$ for plating.... Friday or monday my plaque will be done engraving that's about the only thing going on right now for me. Its all about the waiting game right now, while i wait for this guy to come buy 2 really old schwinns i have stashed away for almost a g note which is all goin towards some plating...
> *


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bah this is new got it yesterday  Stainless Steel Pendant

Thanks Jas - PureXTC


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 29 2009, 07:59 PM~13733403
> *bah this is new got it yesterday  Stainless Steel Pendant
> 
> Thanks Jas - PureXTC
> ...




IZ NICE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

no its pure xtc lol  oh wait that you too


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sup sup


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

sup with you jay? no ride tonight?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hey its the king of Corona's, no jeff is up north & i wasnt sure if the weather was going to stay nice enough


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 2 2009, 08:32 PM~13766757
> *hey its the king of Corona's, no jeff is up north & i wasnt sure if the weather was going to stay nice enough
> *



yeah its starting to be cold


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt for me... did another 20 KM / 12 Miles last night on my red lowrider with savage forks & jeff and his blue sherman tank


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 4 2009, 03:48 PM~13782323
> *ttt for me... did another 20 KM / 12 Miles last night on my red lowrider with savage forks & jeff and his blue sherman tank
> *


real rider :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i got my plaque back from the engraver today


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:0 :h5:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@May 7 2009, 08:30 PM~13820474
> *TTT :cheesy:
> 
> *



ta photo est gigantesque connard!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 7 2009, 05:57 PM~13818536
> *i got my plaque back from the engraver today
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

wasup dave & steve


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 7 2009, 11:21 PM~13821841
> *wasup dave & steve
> *


sup Jason!!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

plaque is at the chromers, got my pendant back all buffed out mirror finish & today got my silver chain for the pendant


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 11 2009, 06:50 PM~13855421
> *plaque is at the chromers, got my pendant back all buffed out mirror finish & today got my silver chain for the pendant
> *


 :biggrin: The plaque with the crazy engraving? Gishhhhh!   
ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

good night body !!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 11 2009, 11:55 PM~13858094
> *:biggrin: The plaque with the crazy engraving? Gishhhhh!
> ttt
> *


yes sir


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@May 7 2009, 09:07 PM~13821628
> *ta photo est gigantesque connard!
> *


autant que ma bite  pétasse :0 :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 11 2009, 04:50 PM~13855421
> *plaque is at the chromers, got my pendant back all buffed out mirror finish & today got my silver chain for the pendant
> *


BALLER  :biggrin: :biggrin: 
good to heard bro!  
some pics ?


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 14 2009, 11:42 AM~13884482
> *bump
> *


bump who? bump what? bump-her?


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@May 12 2009, 10:22 AM~13862079
> *autant que ma bite    pétasse  :0  :biggrin:
> *



ta photo est quand meme trop grosse tarlouse!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 14 2009, 05:48 PM~13888027
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Damn right Paul!!!! 
TTT for JzN


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx antoine


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 16 2009, 12:33 AM~13903197
> *thx antoine
> *


sup bro ?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

not much, got my rim mount of my conti kit all welded up, and we are up to like 80-90 KM total in rides this yr so far with jeffy, did another 15 KM or so last night


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 16 2009, 10:41 AM~13904470
> *not much, got my rim mount of my conti kit all welded up, and we are up to like 80-90 KM total in rides this yr so far with jeffy, did another 15 KM or so last night
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 16 2009, 08:41 AM~13904470
> *not much, got my rim mount of my conti kit all welded up, and we are up to like 80-90 KM total in rides this yr so far with jeffy, did another 15 KM or so last night
> *


 :0


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

back ttt for the LUX 514


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

been workin on this handlebar set for a future project i am goin to do after this one is finished
Justdeez did the main element of the dragon, which is the same pattern as the forks he did for me, i cut that part out reduced the size & changed up the tail area
see below


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

custom crown designs for sale $20 each or trade for a 26" bent fork


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i just finished a Custom sproket now to go with the future dragon bike...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

a sneak peak to parts for a future dragon bike im gonna do after i finish the Kandy Cobalt Blue "Bird on a wire" "birdcage parts" bike...

dragon sproket i just finished - cad by me with elements from a justdeez design:









dragon handlebars i just finished - cad by me with elements from a justdeez design:









dragon pedals - whole cad by me:









dragon mirrors - whole cad by me:









Dragon crown - Justdeez:









Dragon steering wheel - Justdeez:









Dragon forks & sissybars - Justdeez:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 18 2009, 08:30 PM~13927125
> *a sneak peak to parts for a future dragon bike im gonna do after i finish the Kandy Cobalt Blue "Bird on a wire" "birdcage parts" bike...
> 
> dragon sproket i just finished - cad by me with elements from a justdeez design:
> ...


badass work brother !!!! :cheesy:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx rimo


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

T-T-mf-T :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup yup back ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hello hello


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 25 2009, 01:12 PM~13991541
> *hello hello
> *


sup bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hey rimo ca va bien toi? hey rimo how are you?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: syked1, 85regal71riviera

Howdy partna :wave:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 25 2009, 02:12 PM~13992017
> *hey rimo ca va bien toi? hey rimo how are you?
> *


fine bro  
what about you ?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

comme tony le tigre/like tony the tiger: grrrreat


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 25 2009, 07:48 PM~13995107
> *comme tony le tigre/like tony the tiger: grrrreat
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

wasup peeps


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 26 2009, 01:21 PM~14002723
> *wasup peeps
> *


just riding moncharme bro :0 :0 hahaha
what about you ?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i was tired so i went to bed early for a change, i dont think ive been to bed before 10 pm in months. Cause i have to get up at 5 am so i usually only sleep like 4-6 hours a night


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: syked1, el-rimo

hey buddy have a good afternoon


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Saturdays sunset over bonsecour market in the old port of Montreal


































































































































































a vid from the sunset in the old port that same saturday

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQfRfmP6QoA


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Some pix of a ride me & jeff (D-Ice69) did later saturday evening, pix taken along park avenue near mont-royal park in montreal


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:wave: real riders!!!! :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

whats up whats up, we have done 132 Km so far this yr


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i see show bound whats up bro almost time for the draw i cant wait and Hi abel the king of corona's :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

whats up guys, see you at the meeting tonight


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

heye mon père i dit !! :roflmao: the glue men the glu holly dammm :roflmao: lolol fuck that was the best if we can call it that lol !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ho the total is 150 now !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i put 4 more & that is in the 150 !!!! :h5: :wave:  :thumbsup: !!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

heheheheheheheheheheh


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hell yeah it came out nice


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 2 2009, 11:38 PM~14077507
> *hell yeah it came out nice
> *


TTT :yes: :h5:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!!!!!! SICK BRO :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 2 2009, 08:21 PM~14077283
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 
sa defonce!!!!!!!!!!merde!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

merci buckets


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 2 2009, 09:21 PM~14077283
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



AWSOME!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

WHATS THE NAME OF THAT BLUE?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 3 2009, 09:26 PM~14087034
> *WHATS THE NAME OF THAT BLUE?
> *


House of kolor Kandy cobalt blue over silver base and purple patterns under the kandy


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

ill have to get me some of that. :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:420: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: hey big bro !!!! IT WAS REAL TTT TONIGHT CHILL BROTHA !!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 3 2009, 07:45 PM~14087278
> *House of kolor Kandy cobalt blue over silver base and purple patterns under the kandy
> *



yup! really nice turn out!

You know how I like your bike!

keep it up the good work brother!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 5 2009, 09:33 PM~14107632
> *yup! really nice turn out!
> 
> You know how I like your bike!
> ...


thx bro, cant wait to see them rims all together i saw them at the pawn shop today ttt man you too bro keep the good work up. Fuck between us all we should make a fukin crazy ass team bike with all the shit we got thats loose.


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 5 2009, 07:01 PM~14107809
> *thx bro, cant wait to see them rims all together i saw them at the pawn shop today ttt man you too bro keep the good work up. Fuck between us all we should make a fukin crazy ass team bike with all the shit we got thats loose.
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 5 2009, 09:01 PM~14107809
> *thx bro, cant wait to see them rims all together i saw them at the pawn shop today ttt man you too bro keep the good work up. Fuck between us all we should make a fukin crazy ass team bike with all the shit we got thats loose.
> *


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 7 2009, 07:40 AM~14117170
> *
> *


 :0 le old veteralowwwwwwww :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 7 2009, 10:36 AM~14117998
> *ttt
> *


sup bro ? :0


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

nothing special/rien de special


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

and the part we dont see the rectangle tube where the plaque goes has twist around it - finally finished on both sides - now the final blending can start


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:0 Damn Jay!!!!!!  That's a crazy piece with the plaque, you did a excellent hand job :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: want to see all these birdcages together!!! uffin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 8 2009, 09:03 AM~14124303
> *:0 Damn Jay!!!!!!  That's a crazy piece with the plaque, you did a  excellent hand job :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup: want to see all these birdcages together!!! uffin:
> *


thx twan, its also the rim mount for the conti kit  so the plaque will be between the seat and rim when its mounted
Now that i made the 4 conti kit bars from the axles & seat to the rim mount, i have to change a few things on my sissybar so it will all assemble good


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 8 2009, 02:16 PM~14128596
> *thx twan, its also the rim mount for the conti kit  so the plaque will be between the seat and rim when its mounted
> Now that i made the 4 conti kit bars from the axles & seat to the rim mount, i have to change a few things on my sissybar so it will all assemble good
> *


badass bro!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

and a video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kebOwTJc-x8


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

DAMMMMM !!!!!! THEY CUT THE MUSIC OFF !!!!!.. :angry:... !!! STILL DAMM NICE !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LUXURIUS FOR EVER BROTHER !!!!!!!  & A DAMMMMM COOL NIGHT OF RIDING TO !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yeah stupid copyright laws


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave:    GOOD NIGHT BRO !!!


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 10 2009, 06:42 PM~14154465
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


good pic bro!!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks rimo  we will take you there when you are here


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: great day for a show today


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 14 2009, 10:28 PM~14189283
> *:wave: great day for a show today
> *


yea yea i'm going to bed right now promise !!!  :roflmao: :no: :yes: :rofl:  !!!!!!!


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin:  :h5: TTT :yes:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: :h5: was a really nice day yesterday


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 15 2009, 07:46 PM~14199386
> *:wave: :h5: was  a really nice day yesterday
> *


yeah man, really! I was happy to be there, my first show this year :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

me too


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Wasup Stevey :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 15 2009, 08:54 PM~14199464
> *Wasup Stevey  :biggrin:
> *


well i just call to say i love you & to let u know how much i care !!! :biggrin: hehehehehehehehheehehe


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 15 2009, 05:46 PM~14199386
> *:wave: :h5: was  a really nice day yesterday
> *


yes lookin like a good day on the pics :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 15 2009, 10:08 PM~14200180
> *well i just call to say  i love  you  & to let u know  how much i care !!! :biggrin:  hehehehehehehehheehehe
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

crazy fuker not stevey wonder lol


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 15 2009, 10:56 PM~14200726
> *crazy fuker not stevey wonder lol
> *


I CANT SEE HOW YOU ARE TALKING ABOULT or ANY THING ELSE ANYWAY ... :biggrin: :biggrin: heheheheheheheehehehhe !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

WHERE ARE YOU I CANT SEE YOU ? lololololololololollololooloololololololololololol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

heheheheh :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i see dave is lurkin around


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:uh: :ugh: :around: :scrutinize: :biggrin: lololoolololololololol !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 16 2009, 07:05 PM~14209923
> *i see dave is lurkin around
> *


Even if we don't see him, he can see us!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 16 2009, 07:05 PM~14209923
> *i see dave is lurkin around
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 17 2009, 05:58 PM~14219950
> *Even if we don't see him, he can see us!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :ugh:  !!!!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

boo hehehehehe


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

wtf where is every1 ?


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

GOOONIGOGOO 2 U I'M HERE :wave: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: !!!!!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for passing by bro...

Hey mark August 8th in your calender homie, bring yr boys up to Montreal to our BBQ its gonna be pretty sick.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 22 2009, 06:49 PM~14265146
> *Thanks for passing by bro...
> 
> Hey mark August 8th in your calender homie, bring yr boys up to Montreal to our BBQ its gonna be pretty sick.
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: HELLL YEEAAAAAAH!  With a couple of bikes


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

been playin around on Autocad and have came up with a complete set of parts that i am offering to any who may want them for sale or trade: Fork, sissybars(2 different mounting styles), crown, steering wheel, & conti-kit( 2 kinds of "4 bars") - gonna add pedals, fenderbraces, and handlebars eventually:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 24 2009, 02:24 PM~14285286
> *been playin around on Autocad and have came up with a complete set of parts that i am offering to any who may want them for sale or trade: Fork, sissybars(2 different mounting styles), crown, steering wheel, & conti-kit( 2 kinds of "4 bars") - gonna add pedals, fenderbraces, and handlebars eventually:
> 
> 
> ...


good job bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx bro


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

BOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!! lolololololololoololololoololololool :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

goooni-gooogoooo

Last nights episode #3 of the adventures of the Double J's coming soon


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

video #3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SCKxCaWqk0


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 26 2009, 01:14 PM~14307736
> *video #3
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SCKxCaWqk0
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: :h5:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 28 2009, 12:08 AM~14319089
> *:wave: :h5:
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

wasup


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: :h5:  :thumbsup: HI THERE BRO !!!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hey bro


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: :h5: :wave: HI THERE BIG BRO !!!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

well hello there


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

THE SAME TO YOU LOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOOLOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

lux fux - stevey wonder putting on a free show outside tonight for jazz festival


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 30 2009, 01:16 PM~14341806
> *lux fux - stevey wonder  putting on a free show outside tonight for jazz festival
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Another rainy week come & gone too bad. No news to report on the "Bird on a Wire" gotta do some minor fab adjustements to my sissybar & then its all a waiting game to plate my shit - in th mean time im just helping the club homies out with AutoCAD designs and fukin around with building almost 4 street bike frames for me and 3 buddies, soon to be another crazy fabrication project comin along for one of those club members - big things for the LUX MTL bike club


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

HOWS THE BUILD


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

playing the waiting game to get $$$ to plate my parts, and change up the sissybar a little bit


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 8 2009, 07:18 PM~14416925
> *playing the waiting game to get $$$ to plate my parts, and change up the sissybar a little bit
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:0 on page 3.... bring this thread BACK T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: goin for as ride now


----------



## DemLowridaz (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 12 2009, 02:50 PM~14450578
> *:wave: goin for as ride now
> *


wasup homie I was wonderin if luxurious mtl had theyre own shop if you could pm me I need more info on them thanks


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemLowridaz_@Jul 13 2009, 08:46 PM~14461881
> *wasup homie I was wonderin if luxurious mtl had theyre own shop if you could pm me I need more info on them thanks
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HI THERE   !!!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yop fora bit


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: lololoollololoolololololololoolo !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:0 On page 7... it's time to bring it back TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

you damn right


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

LUX montreal BBQ last weekend


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Jeff (D-Ice69) Left and me on the right 

thx twan


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 13 2009, 06:50 PM~14760992
> *Jeff (D-Ice69) Left and me on the right
> 
> thx twan
> *


yup verry nice pic you got there bro hey !!!  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 14 2009, 12:22 AM~14765481
> *yup verry  nice pic you got there bro hey !!!    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



 it's the 1st of three


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sweet


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

cool homies !!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

hi bro got back 10 minute ago thx 4 the real cool time & ride !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:  :biggrin: ps i got your chain whit me bro  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ya ma too bro, just had a quick bite to eat. Ya its ok when i see you next bring it with you


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

whats up guys. Sunny and fukin hot up here today


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

yup & it's a funky time to 2 ride the MTL night LIVE :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

wasupppp dave


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

wasup bro !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: me i'M going to the bbq whit twan tomorow :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

I JUST GOT HOME OUFFF !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: REAL COOL RIDE BRO :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

I JUST GOT HOME OUFFF !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: REAL COOL RIDE BRO :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt :thumbsup: me it was 4am even


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt god night fockers


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:wave: hey_LOW Jay!!! what's going on bro?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

fak all chillin in the cut


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

well good night big bro !!! :wave:       zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzz zzzzzzzz zzzz zzzzzzzz !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

good morning hehehehe bro time for me to hit the bed !!!! :wave:        zzzzzzzzz zzzzzz zzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzz !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

mornin jimbo, mornin guys


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 28 2009, 06:29 AM~14906647
> *mornin jimbo, mornin guys
> *


hi big bro !!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :h5: :yes: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

up up and away


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt meeting night


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 29 2009, 04:42 PM~14920486
> *ttt meeting night
> *


YUP BIG ONE TO !!! :biggrin: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

hi there big bro !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

GOOD NIGHT HOMIE !!! :biggrin:  :wave:        ZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZ ZZZZZZZZ ZZZZ ZZZZZZ !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

New LUX Montreal Bike Club Prez thx for beleiving in me Dave and the rest of the homies


----------



## lowriderbikelife (Apr 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 1 2009, 02:57 PM~14949937
> *New LUX Montreal Bike Club Prez thx for beleiving in me Dave and the rest of the homies
> *



  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i made some cool little twist combo's i am gonna make 2 or maybe 3 or 4 fender braces with these 2 looser twist and 1 or 2 tighter twist, will be half raw steel - if anybody is interested in them $$$ PM me - could be fork support bars too or sissybar or anything


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 2 2009, 10:11 PM~14964076
> *i made some cool little twist combo's i am gonna make 2 or maybe 3 or 4 fender braces with these 2 looser twist and 1 or 2 tighter twist, will be  half raw steel - if anybody is interested in them $$$ PM me
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT BRO TTT !!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 2 2009, 10:14 PM~14964117
> *GREAT BRO TTT !!!!!!!   :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


they could also be fork support bars or other shit, but i made them to replace a normal fender brace arm


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 2 2009, 10:15 PM~14964135
> *they could also be fork support bars or other shit, but i made them to replace a normal fender brace arm
> *


YUP THAT'S TRUE THERE A BIT BIG SO YEA WOULD SEE THEME EVEN MORE AS FORK SUPPORT BUT I DONT KNOW REALY SOME TIME PIC CAN PLAY TRICK ON YOU !!!! STILL GREAT TTT :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

GOOD MORNING BRO IF WE DONT DO THE JOB THIS WEACK ABEL IS DOING SOMTHING AT IS PLACE FOR IS 12 YEARS WHIT SOPHIE SO MAYBE WE COULD GO AND HAVE A NICE TIME WHIT THE GUYS !!!!! THAT WOULD BE SUPER COOL THAT IS IF YOU DONT HAVE ANY THING PLAND .. ...:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

I JUST GOT THE PHONE CALL FROM SPEEDZ 4 YOU KNOW WHAT ON THE BIKE IS DONE !!! I'M PICKING IT UP AROUND 1 PM I,LL TRY TO PUT PIX ON MY TOPIC LATER !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wow: :yes: :h5: :yes: :wow: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt for the lux mtl canada doin big things


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

YUP & I WOULD NEED SOME HELP HERE WHIT THE CUP THEY FIT IN NOW BUT NOT THE BERING????????   :dunno:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

so bring it to a bike shop and ask for bearings to see if they have any that fit


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 16 2009, 12:25 AM~15094164
> *so bring it to a bike shop and ask for bearings to see if they have any that fit
> *


+ IT'S NOT ONLY THE CUP REALLY IT'S THE FACT THAT I WOULD LIKE TO SLEEP IN A BED ONCE AGAIN !!!!! :biggrin: :rofl: :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

HI GOOD MORNING & GOOD DAY BIG BRO !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 16 2009, 12:30 AM~15094991
> *+ IT'S NOT ONLY THE CUP  REALLY  IT'S THE FACT THAT I WOULD LIKE TO SLEEP IN A  BED  ONCE AGAIN !!!!!  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :biggrin:  :rofl:
> *



:0 :0 You don't sleep in a bed habitually?


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

T <span style=\'color:red\'>* T <span style=\'color:red\'>* T</span> for BIRD ON <span style=\'color:red\'>A WIRE</span></span>


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 16 2009, 07:49 AM~15095991
> *:0  :0 You don't sleep in a bed habitually?
> *


NO ON THE FLOOR OR ON THE COUCH !!!!!BECOSE BIKE PARTS ARE TAKING ALL THE PLACE IN THE BED !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 16 2009, 10:54 AM~15097100
> *NO ON THE FLOOR OR ON THE COUCH !!!!!BECOSE  BIKE PARTS ARE TAKING ALL THE  PLACE IN THE BED  !!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 look like you talking about your girlfriend :roflmao: but both are good things


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

finished cadding my plaque


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 16 2009, 07:49 PM~15101947
> *finished cadding my plaque
> 
> 
> ...




I like the birds :cheesy: real nice job JzN :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks twan


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 16 2009, 07:49 PM~15101947
> *finished cadding my plaque
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

wasup Dave


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

WELL GOOD NIGHT BIG BROTHA !!!!  :wave: :wave:            ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZ ZZZZZ ZZ Z Z ZZ Z Z ZZZZ !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 19 2009, 05:58 AM~15125298
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: HI BIG BRO !!!!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

GOOD NIGHT 2 U LIKE ME & ARE BROTHA'S YOUR TRUE !!!! YEA A TRUE RIDER IN TO THE HART YEA THAS THE TRUE !!!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

hey hey bro !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

GOOD MORNING FAMILY !!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

shit dude going for a new record of 2 hours sleep ?


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 1 2009, 08:20 PM~15242915
> *shit dude going for a new record of 2 hours sleep ?
> *


LOLOLOLOLOOL :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: YUP :biggrin: !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

GOOD MORNING BRO !!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt for the BOAW


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

HI BIG BRO !!!!! :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

are we going to the meething on bikes ??? hummmwhuaahahhahahahahaha !!!! :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i doubt it lol we could finish yr bike maybe though


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt for me and my new JC's ornamental welding, 2D CAD design, and Laser/Waterjet cutting.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 22 2009, 06:40 PM~15436886
> *ttt for me and my new JC's ornamental welding, 2D CAD design, and Laser/Waterjet cutting.
> *


good morning bro :biggrin: :thumbsup: that's new congradulation to you :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: [/COLOR]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:0 yup thats right folks send me your sketches, ill cad em and cut em or i can make twist parts or do other welding :cheesy: 

Laser cut parts go from about $5-20 cheaper then the next guys and like them no design fee's

Repeating Parts & Volume Discounts


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Custom set of parts CADS for sale or trade or can have cut for you as well










Knock-offs just designed for the complete set










Conti-Kit for complete kit finally finished










just made this fender brace too in about 15 minutes


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 23 2009, 10:01 PM~15450399
> *Custom set of parts CADS for sale or trade or can have cut for you as well
> 
> 
> ...


great work Jason!!!!!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx dave :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

WELL GOOD NIGHT BIG BRO :biggrin: THX 4 THE DRINK !!!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*LUXURIOUS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: TTT !!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt

hit me up to draw you parts CADS, Laser/Waterjet Cutting of parts prices 5-20 $ cheaper then TNT advertised prices


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: hi big bro see you tomorow !!!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt wasup guys halloween weekend


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

happy halloween to everyone :wave: :h5:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 28 2009, 09:14 PM~15499836
> *ttt
> 
> hit me up to draw you parts CADS, Laser/Waterjet Cutting of parts prices 5-20 $ cheaper then TNT advertised prices
> *


 :0


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup you read right my man

hit me up to draw you parts CADS, Welding, Laser/Waterjet Cutting of parts prices 5-20 $ cheaper then TNT advertised prices on basic parts and designs with NO design fees upon parts purchase

JC's Ornamental Welding, CAD design, and multi-process cutting


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 2 2009, 07:51 PM~15541108
> *ttt
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:

* <span style=\'color:gray\'>T<span style=\'color:red\'> _ T <span style=\'color:red\'>_ T</span></span></span>*


What's up Jay bro??


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

kickin it with jeff


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 3 2009, 12:26 AM~15543868
> *kickin it with jeff
> *


:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
wasup big bro i got the $$ to start just tell me when we can go to get what we need !!!!!  :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hows tomorrow at the same time as the other day?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

U CAN SEND THAT MONEY TO ME BIG BUDDY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 4 2009, 08:33 PM~15563421
> *U CAN SEND THAT MONEY TO ME BIG BUDDY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol to in turn send to me  lol jokes bro's


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 4 2009, 07:32 PM~15562856
> *hows tomorrow at the same time as the other day?
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

see you then


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

back ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt for JC

Come one come all to get some Parts Cads designed, parts laser/waterjet cut or custom square/flat twisted parts & welding

Laser cut parts $5-20 cheaper the TNT advertised prices for basic designs, no design fee for cut parts


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

JC's welding, CAD design, and CNC cutting

Laser Cutting services Price list

All prices in USA dollars

1x 3/16" set handle bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 3/16" Steering: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals: $ 85
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" knock-offs: $ 75 for 4x - $90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $60.00 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless steel mirrors: $50 / pair

1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $$ To Be Announced - I still need to get a price on this.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client due to volume up to max of $60 US if all parts shipped in a single shipment.

Complete set of Parts designs:










Knock-offs just designed for the complete set










Conti-Kit for complete kit finally finished










fender brace


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

have a good day big bro !!!!!  :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Any progress on that bike?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

If you saw all the raw parts at our 3rd BBQ you will understand why things havent moved on that front for a while, i wasnt working for over 18 or so months from april 2008 until 2 months ago because of welding school, when i started to work again and now getting my $$ together to Black chrome all those things and i am changing my sissybar to match my new handlebars if Joe ever brings them over 

i also recently got a black chrome set of bearing cups from darin, and have made my "Bird on a Wire" name plaque cad if you havent already seen it which i am getting cut very soon as well as a few other things i am workin on. Cant tell you all my secrets at once now


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 9 2009, 06:26 PM~15611897
> *If you saw all the raw parts at our 3rd BBQ you will understand why things havent moved on that front for a while, i wasnt working for over 18 or so months from april 2008 until 2 months ago because of welding school, when i started to work again and now getting my $$ together to Black chrome all those things and i am changing my sissybar to match my new handlebars if Joe ever brings them over
> 
> i also recently got a black chrome set of bearing cups from darin, and have made my "Bird on a Wire" name plaque cad if you havent already seen it which i am getting cut very soon as well as a few other things i am workin on. Cant tell you all my secrets at once now
> *



yeah I saw all those parts...

I understand bro,, didnt know you were off of work since so long


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ya i was on a emploi quebec program which was pretty cheap we could say, but we are back in action and got a few things im workin on to finish finally all the parts


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

a little project i helped out my good buddy D-Ice69 with

a new conti kit knock-off for the Luxurious Montreal Chapter "D-Ice" bike

From Jeff's idea to the cad:









To getting it Cut:


































JC's Welding, and CNC cutting


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 11 2009, 12:32 AM~15628149
> *a little project i helped out my good buddy D-Ice69 with
> 
> a new conti kit knock-off for the Luxurious Montreal Chapter "D-Ice" bike
> ...


AND A DAMMMM GREAT JOB YOU DIDE HELPING ME BUDDY THX !!!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
wasup big bro !!!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: :thumbsup: :h5: cooking up some new shit for the bird on a wire 

and some of the other LUX Montreal Homies


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 15 2009, 04:27 PM~15671848
> *:wave: :thumbsup: :h5: cooking up some new shit for the bird on a wire
> 
> and some of the other LUX Montreal Homies
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Cad design for Nelson Lux MTL prospect

fender panels to make custom fenders


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

JC's welding, CAD design, and CNC cutting

Laser Cutting services Price list

All prices in USA dollars

1x 3/16" set handle bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 3/16" Steering: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals: $ 85
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" knock-offs: $ 75 for 4x - $90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $60.00 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless steel mirrors: $50 / pair

1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $$ To Be Announced - I still need to get a price on this.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client due to volume up to max of $60 US if all parts shipped in a single shipment.

Complete set of Parts designs:










Knock-offs just designed for the complete set










Conti-Kit for complete kit finally finished










fender brace


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

also 2 styles of crown cads or cut parts for sale:


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: syked1, REC, LowRider_69


hi guys :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

whats up guys, come get some parts designed or laser/waterjet cut


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

JC’s Welding, CAD Design, and CNC cutting Price List

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $60.00 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with mount arm & threads: $50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $260 

1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $$ To Be Announced 

Shipping: $ to be paid by client due to volume up to max of $60 US upon discretion and based on amount of parts.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 18 2009, 06:10 PM~15705989
> *ttmft
> *



 THIS IS WHERE YOU ARE BRO

~T _ T _ T~

...............................................OF PAGE 27


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:wave: wASSup JzN!!!??? 


:biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

just got home, time to 420 and then think about souper


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

ahahah with you guys, it's 4:20 anytime of the day héhéhéhé  

It's been a while I didn't smoke shiznit :0 but it's ok, I can live without... now I'm feeling down......








:0 







I mean lower :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

je fume pas avant travail, mais des que jarrive, tu peut etre sur que jen fume un

Cest bien le gros, moi cest sur que bientot je vais arreter un moment donner p-e pour l'ete car il faut que je me remettre en forme la


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

syked1 Today, 06:10 PM | | Post #521 

Bike Club Prez

Posts: 2,777 


of page 27... that's official :thumsbup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

heheheheh thats sweet 2777 on page 27 lol


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 18 2009, 06:20 PM~15706106
> *je fume pas avant travail, mais des que jarrive, tu peut etre sur que jen fume un
> *



héhéhé uffin: Maybe later tonight... I bought a gram a month ago and it's still in my case :uh:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 18 2009, 07:22 PM~15706133
> *héhéhé uffin: Maybe later tonight... I bought a gram a month ago and it's still in my case :uh:
> *


hope for you its not dust by now lol


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 18 2009, 06:27 PM~15706188
> *hope for you its not dust by now lol
> *



:dunno: I just keep it in my car so it's just frosted a little bit, but...


...That's not the main effect reached when we some something like...?? QUÉBEC GOLD... héhé


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

effectively lol


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: Now, all the treads are back T_T_T  




:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt LUX 514 

wasup Angeldustridaz ? hows it going


----------



## ANGELDUSTRIDAZ (Oct 29, 2005)

sup guys 
moi ses trankille jattend le cheque les boys loll
its the first time i see that topic and thats some badass metal cuting work bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt

JC's Welding, CAD design, and CNC Waterjet/Laser Cutting

Come on come all, or some sweet designs and great customer service


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

tgif  have a good start to the weekend guys, and see all the LUX 514 homies tomorrow at 6 at the pawn shop


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: hi guys


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

got my Bird on a Wire plaque cut this weekend

Cad:









pix to come


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

fucking nice plate bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks Alex  si jamais tu veut de quoi, jai des bon deals, pis je fait des cads aussi


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 24 2009, 10:37 PM~15771475
> *thanks Alex  si jamais tu veut de quoi, jai des bon deals, pis je fait des cads aussi
> *


wasup bro feel like making sparck soon !? :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

tomorrow yes sir :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Laser cut "Archos Av700" Portable media player & Personal Video Recorder holder


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Bird on a Wire Plaque - double or triple layer birds if i want


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 25 2009, 12:43 AM~15773184
> *Bird on a Wire Plaque - double or triple layer birds if i want
> 
> 
> ...


super great that's sick bro !!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

DAM BRO U DO GOOD WORK. I REALLY LIKE THAT DVD PLAYER :biggrin: .


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hey thx linc, its not a dvd player, it plays mp3 and mpg's portable media player and a PVR in 1


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

wasup dudes


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

GOOD MORNING & HAVE A GOOD DAY BUDDY !!!!  :wave:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx bro


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 26 2009, 07:32 PM~15791974
> *thx bro
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

How you doing Bike Prez!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

chillin like a villain, getting ready to goto work


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

GOOD MORNING & HAVE GOOD DAY AT WORK BUDDY !!!! 
SAME TIME SAME PLACE TONIGHT !!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 27 2009, 03:45 PM~15797946
> *yup
> *


OK SO SEE YOU AT THE METRO STATION BUDDY !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

HOW DO YOU DO PARTNER !!!! uffin: :nicoderm: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

just got home from working 8 hours overtime


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

man im lovin the seat


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 28 2009, 06:16 PM~15806735
> *just got home from working 8 hours overtime
> *


REALLY DAMMM DO MY SELF A PLEASURE & GO 4 THE DOOBIE  :nicoderm: :yes:  
& RELAX LOL :biggrin:  !!!!! DO YOU KNOW THE TIME OF THE GAME TOMOROW ???


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ya its pretty crazy but its homie D-ice69's (jeff)


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 28 2009, 04:24 PM~15806774
> *DOOBIE  </span></span></span>   :nicoderm:  :yes:
> & RELAX LOL  :biggrin:   !!!!!  DO YOU KNOW THE TIME OF THE GAME TOMOROW ???
> *


what the hell wheres mine


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 28 2009, 06:25 PM~15806775
> *ya its pretty crazy but its homie D-ice69's (jeff)
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:   
THX PARTNER !!!!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 28 2009, 06:27 PM~15806786
> *what the hell wheres mine
> *


 :biggrin:  :nicoderm: :wave: 
I'LL HAVE 1 FOR YOU HOMIE   !!!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 28 2009, 06:27 PM~15806786
> *what the hell wheres mine
> *


come up to canada we got the best :420: around we got yr back


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP SYKE :biggrin: WHAT THE HELL IS A DOOBIE?? :angry:  :banghead: CAN U TRANSLATE THAT IN SPANISH POR FAVOR HEHE :thumbsup: :guns:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 30 2009, 03:59 AM~15819533
> *WHAT'S UP SYKE  :biggrin:  WHAT THE HELL IS A DOOBIE??  :angry:    :banghead: CAN U TRANSLATE THAT IN SPANISH POR FAVOR HEHE :thumbsup:  :guns:
> *


 :0  COME ON BRO YOU KNOW BRO    :biggrin:   :nicoderm: :420: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

HEHE uffin: uffin: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 30 2009, 04:26 AM~15819613
> *HEHE  uffin:  uffin:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


YUP YOU GOT IT HOMIE !!!!  :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

NOW I WANT TO GO TO CANADA :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 30 2009, 04:32 AM~15819624
> *NOW I WANT TO GO TO CANADA :biggrin:
> *


HEHEHE !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

a doobie is a joint


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 30 2009, 07:41 PM~15824769
> *a doobie is a joint
> *


hehehehehehehehehehhehe


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bah its all good

up up and away


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 1 2009, 06:02 PM~15835403
> *bah its all good
> 
> up up and away
> *


 ON TILD I KISS THE SKY !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 24 2009, 11:43 PM~15773184
> *Bird on a Wire Plaque - double or triple layer birds if i want
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Sweet job Jay!!!! :thumbsup: I love what you build  


TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks Twan...whenever your ready to finish up work on some of the designs we started a while ago and get some parts cut for you  ill be here :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey!!! How's the Bike Prez doing?!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

good ttt-hx  and you ?


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 2 2009, 09:55 PM~15854371
> *good ttt-hx  and you ?
> *


Doing good my man!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 2 2009, 06:34 PM~15849452
> *Thanks Twan...whenever your ready to finish up work on some of the designs we started a while ago and get some parts cut for you  ill be here  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 for sure bro :biggrin: :biggrin: I know you're always there to help us... but I don't have mind for that right now, I'm kind of sick....  we'll know more tomorow :tears:

Thank you for the help Jay


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Designs for sale or trade, can also have the parts cut for really good below TNT prices


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: 
GOOD MORNINIG BUDDY I WISH YOU A GOOD DAY & I'LL SEE YOU LATER TONIGHT !!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup 7 at my place


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

JC’s Welding, CAD Design, and CNC cutting Price List

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $60.00 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with mount arm & threads: $50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $260 

1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $$ To Be Announced 

Shipping: $ to be paid by client due to volume up to max of $60 US upon discretion and based on amount of parts.



Complete set of Parts designs:










Knock-offs just designed for the complete set










Conti-Kit for complete kit finished










fender brace 









[/quote]

also 2 styles of crown cads or cut parts for sale:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

good afternone buddy !!! :biggrin:   :wave:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 29 2009, 01:27 PM~15812891
> *come up to canada we got the best :420: around we got yr back
> *


i might have to take a roadtrip and show what we aint workin with shit sucks around here


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
 HI BUDDY !!!   uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: wasup fellas


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 8 2009, 01:09 AM~15907531
> *ttt
> *


hi buddy :biggrin: :wave: what's the news hade a good day at work i was wodering whene we could make some spark before the weakend+i could bring the camera so you could help me whit the new pics call me back whene you come back from work !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

hi jason this is SOFIA speeking hehehe do you snor ??? 
:angel: :wave: :wave:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 9 2009, 01:41 PM~15924623
> *hi jason this is SOFIA speeking hehehe do you  snor  ???
> :angel:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hahahahahahaha yup i do lol


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 9 2009, 02:30 PM~15925148
> *
> *


Hey jimbo hows things? are y'all getting snow like us?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

JC’s Welding, CAD Design, and CNC cutting Price List

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $60.00 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with mount arm & threads: $50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $260 

1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $$ To Be Announced 

Shipping: $ to be paid by client due to volume up to max of $60 US upon discretion and based on amount of parts.



Complete set of Parts designs:










Knock-offs just designed for the complete set










Conti-Kit for complete kit finished










fender brace 









[/quote]

also 2 styles of crown cads or cut parts for sale:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> JC’s Welding, CAD Design, and CNC cutting Price List
> 
> All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers
> 
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i dunno i would have to design a set and see how much it would be
i would need the size of the holes and whatever needs to be machined into it


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: wasup fella's LUX end of year/X-mas party tomorrow


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 11 2009, 08:53 PM~15952649
> *:wave: wasup fella's LUX end of year/X-mas party tomorrow
> *


HEY HEY HEY !!!!!!!
YOU CAN BE SURE OF THAT !!!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

[/quote]

question.
how do you do them blue lines through the silver? and what supplie do you need? im gonna try somthing on a frame and dont know how to do the lines without messing up the paint.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM TWISTED MINDS CAR AND BIKE CLUB PHEONIX AZ,AND KINGMAN AZ CHAPTERS.

PS I FORGOT THE D IN TWISTED SORRY.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

question.
how do you do them blue lines through the silver? and what supplie do you need? im gonna try somthing on a frame and dont know how to do the lines without messing up the paint. 
[/quote]


The blue lines are where the masking tape was... he shot the whole bike in blue then put the tape to make the hollow areas, thewn shot the bike in silver the get the highlights


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
hi big bro !!!!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hello


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

great pary last night guys, good to see all the 514/450 riders and the Toronto Lux homies


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

JC’s Welding, CAD Design, and CNC cutting Price List

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

Laser Cutting Services price list

**X-mas special - Buy over $200 in parts receive $15 off - $300-400 = $25 off - $500-600 = free shipping up to $40 

1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $60.00 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with mount arm & threads: $50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $260 

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Parts designs - Cut Parts = $600 and up to $50 in free shipping:










Knock-offs just designed for the complete set










Conti-Kit for complete kit finished










fender brace 









[/quote]

also 2 styles of crown cads or cut parts for sale:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

never mind i just got the package and im sendin the fender right now bro thanks again


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

big thx bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Almost have the Jester fork finalized, just a few more details about the 2nd layer to figure and its all ready

Base Layer is in white
2nd Layer in blue










Offset of approximately 3/32" = space between edge of first layer and edge of second layer


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

have u found out a price for crank arms and how much for just some 26 in support bars


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

3 pc crank arms? its depends on the thickness (1/2" about) and design & holes and if you want me to thread for the pedals but about $50-60 each depending on the design.


26" support bars only i can do too, just need the centre to centre of the holes and the holes diameters and how thick & wide and the overall design. about $30-40 each


parts come Raw no design fees for cut parts bought from me

shipping paid by client in this case about $20 depending by weight and box dimensions

If you want you can always send me sketches and such via email to [email protected]


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

JC’s Welding, CAD Design, and CNC cutting Price List

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

Laser Cutting Services price list

**X-mas special - Buy over $200 in parts receive $15off - $300-400 = $25 off - $500-600 = free shipping up to $40

1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $60.00 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with mount arm & threads: $50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $240
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $260

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client

Complete set of Parts designs or Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $50 buyer pays only the extra beyond  and of course i dunno if there is any Taxes & or Duty on a big export like this but we will make it a "gift" and make a small "commercial price" basically the price in the raw weight of metal:










What you will get:
1x pair Fork
1x pair Sissybar - With choice of mounting holes location
1x Crown
1x Steering
1x pair Pedals 1/2" Non-Rotating with threads
4x Axle Cover/Knock-Off - send me 2x front & 2x rear Nuts for easier assembly
1x Conti Kit = 4x arms from Seat & Axle(with choice of mounting holes location) + 1x rim mount
4x Flat Fender Braces - you bend super easy bent along outside of fender then bolt inside


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

JC’s Welding, CAD Design, and CNC cutting Price List

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

Laser Cutting Services price list

**X-mas special - Buy over $200 in parts receive $15 off - $300-400 = $25 off - $500-600 = free shipping up to $40 

1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $60.00 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with mount arm & threads: $50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $260 

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Parts designs or Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $50 buyer pays only the extra beyond  and of course i dunno if there is any Taxes & or Duty on a big export like this but we will make it a "gift" and make a small "commercial price" basically the price in the raw weight of metal:










Knock-offs just designed for the complete set










Conti-Kit for complete kit finished










fender brace 









[/quote]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

JC’s Welding, CAD Design, and CNC cutting Price List

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

Laser Cutting Services price list

**X-mas special - Buy over $200 in parts receive $15 off - $300-400 = $25 off - $500-600 = free shipping up to $40 

1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $60.00 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with mount arm & threads: $50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $260 

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Parts designs or Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $50 buyer pays only the extra beyond  and of course i dunno if there is any Taxes & or Duty on a big export like this but we will make it a "gift" and make a small "commercial price" basically the price in the raw weight of metal:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

up up and away


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

T - T - T</span>
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: rum or cognac and eggnog time (rhum ou cognac et lait de poule time )


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt morning guys


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

wasup


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

back to the top


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

HI BIG BRO HOW ARE YOU ..I WICH YOU A HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!!  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 1 2010, 12:19 PM~16153181
> *ttt
> *


happy new year


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

last day of the holidays and back to work for most folks  but ttt for 2010 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt again for 2010 lol


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

HI THERE BUDDY !!!!!!  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

JC’s Welding, CAD Design, and CNC cutting Price List

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

Laser Cutting Services price list

January New Years special - Buy over $200 in parts receive $15 off - $300-400 = $25 off - $500-600 = free shipping up to $40 

1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $60.00 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with mount arm & threads: $50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $260 

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Parts designs or Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $50 buyer pays only the extra beyond  and of course i dunno if there is any Taxes & or Duty on a big export like this but we will make it a "gift" and make a small "commercial price" basically the price in the raw weight of metal:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

HI BIG BRO WASUP !!!!! :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ahhhhhh ok i guess. Cut the palm of my hand with steel yesturday, had to go get a shot for tetanis (tetanique) and get 1 souture


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 7 2010, 07:56 AM~16212214
> *ahhhhhh ok i guess. Cut the palm of my hand with steel yesturday, had to go get a shot for tetanis (tetanique) and get 1 souture
> *


i hope you get well fast buddy !!!!!! uffin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup yup


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

HEY! MR. JAY!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sup brotha nelson


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

JC's Cad Design, Welding, and CNC cutting 

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in CDN

Laser Cutting Services price list

January New Years special - Buy over $200 in parts receive $15 off - $300-400 = $25 off - $500-600 = free shipping up to $40 ends Jan. 31st 


1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $ 90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Parts designs or Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $50 buyer pays only the extra beyond  and of course i dunno if there is any Taxes & or Duty on a big export like this but we will make it a "gift" and make a small "commercial price" basically the price in the raw weight of metal:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

whats going down?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

complete set of parts designs and cut parts for $600 and $50 shipping free


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

heheheheheheeh did you make that bro? lol


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

TGIF have a goo day guys


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:0 friday evening has come its now the weekend :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Cad designs and Laser/Waterjet cut parts for sale or can do custom designs

Syked1's (AKA JC's) Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding 

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in CDN

Laser Cutting Services price list

January New Years special - Buy over $200 in parts receive $15 off - $300-400 = $25 off - $500-600 = free shipping up to $40 ends Jan. 31st 

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $ 90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Parts designs or Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $50 buyer pays only the extra beyond


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 14 2010, 06:18 PM~16292216
> *heheheheheheeh did you make that bro? lol
> *



héhé non, malheureusement (unhappynessly) ahahah good traduction no!???  

I found it on a website and I think about your bike!

How's your back bro??


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 16 2010, 06:34 PM~16310828
> *héhé non, malheureusement (unhappynessly) ahahah good traduction no!???
> 
> I found it on a website and I think about your bike!
> ...


sweet its nice 

my back is alright now, and i just took out the point Souture that was in my hand dans la paume a cote le debut de pouce


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

I cut myself with steel, sharper then a razor, i didnt feel it at all & had to goto the hospital but the tetanus shot and the freezing and the souture hurt more the the cut
It passed thru the whole epidermis - or the first sets of layers of skin


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: syked1, gscs


:wave: thax for visiting my thread


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

SOFIA   :thumbsup: :wave: :rimshot: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

heheheeh cool wasup jeffy


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

T _ T _ T


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 18 2010, 11:28 AM~16324919
> *T _ T _ T
> *


:wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 18 2010, 07:32 PM~16329975
> *:wave:
> *



Some good pics of your hand right there..... :uh:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yes sir indeed


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

wasup guys just 11 more days to take advantage of the January New Years Sale on designed and cut parts.....then they go back to regular price


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

HAVE A GOOD DAY BUDDY !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :boink: :yes: uffin: :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx you too bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Good morning Jimbo i was just watching the Phanton Gourmet and damn yall got some crazy eats in the area


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

LUXURIOUS 4 EVER BROTHER  :yes:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ok ttt :biggrin: :uh: :cheesy:  :wow:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 26 2010, 12:41 AM~16411534
> *ok ttt  :biggrin:  :uh:  :cheesy:    :wow:
> *


  hey wasup bro :biggrin: that was not even true i whene to bed only at 8am for true 
no joke lololollolololol !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
i was looking around on the web for air brush artist & other stuff   :biggrin:


----------



## 916_king (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

up up and away


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

eheheheheeh thx twan


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

some news on this bike ...


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Jan 28 2010, 11:20 AM~16438618
> *some news on this bike ...
> *


not really much new news, im still workin on a few things first  have to engrave my Bird on a Wire plaque, get it plated, make a custom sproket, finish grinding my conti-kit rim holder, and a ton of fucking black chrome to come  :0

oh and have to look for a new job, because the place i am working now is closeing in April and moving all work to the USA


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Cad designs and Laser/Waterjet cut parts for sale or can do custom designs

Syked1's (AKA JC's) Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding 

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in CDN

Laser Cutting Services price list

January New Years special - Buy over $200 in parts receive $15 off - $300-400 = $25 off - $500-600 = free shipping up to $40 ends Jan. 31st 

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $ 90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Parts designs or Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $50 buyer pays only the extra beyond 












Only 3 more days left to take advantage of the January new Years 2010 sale, then prices are back to normal


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt

Sorry guys sales over discounts now gone and prices are as listed just above, but thanks to those that entrusted their projects to me, and we will see you on the flip side


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin: Sup JayzN


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hello hello wasup twan


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Cad designs and Laser/Waterjet cut parts for sale or can do custom designs

JC's (AKA Syked1's ) Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding 

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in CDN

Laser Cutting Services price list

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $ 90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $30 buyer pays only the extra beyond 










Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

wasup wasup


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 4 2010, 11:01 PM~16515682
> *
> *


Hi Paul, thanks for stopping by :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

WASUP BRO !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

wasup


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:h5: 

*<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>T T T*</span>


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump up


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1+Nov 25 2009, 12:43 AM~15773184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 7 2010, 09:11 PM~16542042
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

a couple more minutes and my cinnamon buns go in the oven  :420: munchies :wow:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 7 2010, 09:17 PM~16542077
> *a couple more minutes and my cinnamon buns go in the oven  :420: munchies  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
  COOL HAHAHAHA !!!!!! are they special buns   .....


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

no just regular cinnamon buns


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

that fork is nuts bro, you do that yourself? if you ever sell it hit me up


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 8 2010, 05:50 PM~16550768
> *that fork is nuts bro, you do that yourself? if you ever sell it hit me up
> *


yup its crazy alright, i had it fabbed by some1, and i will never sell it in my lifetime


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

yea bro that fork is nuts, the black chrome is sweet


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: thanks all my other parts will be black chrome if you saw the earlier pics with the parts i have made and ready to chrome


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

yea no doubt i saw it bikes comming out real tight bro, keep it up


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Cad designs and Laser/Waterjet cut parts for sale or can do custom designs

JC's (AKA Syked1's ) Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding 

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in CDN

Laser Cutting Services price list

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $ 90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond 










Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount
[/quote]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

up up and away


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

T-T-T bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: syked1, PedaLScraperZ


:wave: hey bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Come one Come All, get some sick parts designed or cut :wow: :thumbsup:

JC's (AKA Syked1's ) Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding 

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

Laser Cutting Services price list

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $ 90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond 










Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

good morning guys ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thank god its friday the weekends here


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt - manquer de broyer comme une enfant hier pandant les ouvertures des jeuxs tres touchant surtout que ca ce passe chez nous, pis qu'on risk de pas avoir encore dans notre durer de vie


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 13 2010, 12:41 PM~16601686
> *ttt - manquer de broyer comme une enfant hier pandant les ouvertures des jeuxs tres touchant surtout que ca ce passe chez nous, pis qu'on risk de pas avoir encore dans notre durer de vie
> *



T'as raison bro  Faut en profiter pour le moment que les jeux sont chez nous :biggrin: Once in a lifetime


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

en plus pour nous 2 fois dans notre vie cest vraiment la chance 1988 calgary puis now a Vancouver :0


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 14 2010, 04:52 PM~16610248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right click and "save" - Vancouver Convention Centre and Cruiseliner Parking at the building with the sails - Vue from Stanley Park at the western tip of downtown Van-City BC


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

tttttttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 16 2010, 10:42 PM~16634597
> *tttttttt
> *



:0 

How many Top in this one


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 16 2010, 11:52 PM~16634777
> *:0
> 
> How many Top in this one
> *


 a whole lot of tops lol 


Old version










New Improved version


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh Snap we got a few Runners:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 16 2010, 09:59 PM~16634865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Come one Come All, get some sick parts designed or cut :wow: :thumbsup:

Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

Laser Cutting Services price list - NO DESIGN/SETUP FEE when buying cut parts

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $ 90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond 










Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

*T T T*


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

no ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

wasup fuckers, the weekends is here


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 19 2010, 05:55 PM~16663911
> *wasup fuckers, the weekends is here
> *



Yeah bro  I think I see him coming.....


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

whoop there it is lol :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

wasup wasup damn its the end of the weekend again


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 21 2010, 02:13 PM~16678276
> *wasup wasup damn its the end of the weekend again
> *



Yeah, it's too short a fuckN weekend :angry:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes it sure is


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 22 2010, 06:05 PM~16690599
> *ttmft
> *



Forced to admit it


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: sup twan

wasup west13 ?


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 22 2010, 06:12 PM~16690685
> *:thumbsup: sup twan
> 
> wasup west13 ?
> *




 looking for a D twisted gold crank


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

lol you will be searching a long time  it will have to be made


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 22 2010, 06:15 PM~16690717
> *lol you will be searching a long time  it will have to be made
> *



:roflmao: I know, I send him a pm this afternoon


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

good morning all


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 23 2010, 07:23 AM~16697803
> *good morning all
> *



:h5: Good morning bro


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 23 2010, 08:23 AM~16697803
> *good morning all
> *


HAVE A GOOD DAY BIG BRO !!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 22 2010, 06:13 PM~16690696
> * looking for a D twisted gold crank
> *



Got one..... soon :biggrin: 

Shipped at the same time as my fork :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wow: nice :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 23 2010, 06:17 PM~16702643
> *:wow:  nice  :0  :biggrin:
> *



Trying to add some little things here and there


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

anything and everything helps bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Come one Come All, get some sick parts designed or cut :wow: :thumbsup:

Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

Laser Cutting Services price list - NO DESIGN/SETUP FEE when buying cut parts

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $ 90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond 










Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt
ttt
ttt
ttt
ttt

ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt
ttt
ttt
ttt
ttt

ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt
ttt
ttt
ttt
ttt

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 24 2010, 08:16 PM~16714821
> *ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt
> .......ttt
> .......ttt
> ...




You mean TO THE TOP or what?? :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

it came out as T on your quote but not on my post shitty i didnt see that be4


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 24 2010, 07:26 AM~16709341
> *Come one Come All, get some sick parts designed or cut  :wow: :thumbsup:
> 
> Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding
> ...



bro you should make a thread on lowriderquebec for those parts too  im pretty sure you will find some costumer :cheesy: for club plaque and shit


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

kool ya maybe this week i will, i actually have some jobs going right now, but deffinatly could use more


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey wasup Eddie how are you ? :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

how dide you do it bro :wow: ?? thank you BIG -J :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 25 2010, 04:14 PM~16724784
> *Hey wasup Eddie how are you ? :wave:
> *


chillin homie


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt meeting night for the family


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt for the LUX 514 and Canada as a whole for the unbelievable medal standings at Vancouver


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

have a good day big bro i,m going back to the snow park today but (i'll be back !!!! :nicoderm:  )


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin: IS THAT RIGHT!!!???


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hehehehheehe

jai quasiment prise cette photo la lautre jour quand jai mis les autres


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 1 2010, 03:11 PM~16761484
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl: good one héhéhé


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

heheheheh


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Tout De Top


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Come one Come All, get some sick parts designed or cut :wow: :thumbsup:

Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

Laser Cutting Services price list - NO DESIGN/SETUP FEE when buying cut parts

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $ 90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond 










Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: syked1, PASSIONATE63

wasup bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

good morning everyone


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Sup bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

back ttt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 3 2010, 04:53 PM~16786901
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: syked1, PASSIONATE63
> 
> ...


getting everything packed from the trip up to phoenix tomarrow morning. and excited to start the new bike build i got today. how about you?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 4 2010, 07:41 PM~16797926
> *getting everything packed from the trip up to phoenix tomarrow morning. and excited to start the new bike build i got today. how about you?
> *


Awsome, have a good weekend up there. Cant wait to see the progress pics of the new build bro  Me im chillin had a amily supper with my GF her pops is movin to europe so had a going away party. other then that looking for a new job, and working on making CADS and parts


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 4 2010, 08:35 PM~16800264
> *Awsome, have a good weekend up there. Cant wait to see the progress pics of the new build bro  Me im chillin had a amily supper with my GF her pops is movin to europe so had a going away party. other then that looking for a new job, and working on making CADS and parts
> *


thats cool. yea its going to be fun building that lil 12'' up. im gonna have to cut the crank off though. and replace the crank shaft with somthing else.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

put a regular crank tube maybe?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 4 2010, 09:13 PM~16800792
> *put a regular crank tube maybe?
> *


im thinking of replacing it with a 16'' so i can put a mini twisted crank on it.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

cool good idea :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

TGIF mofo's  

Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

Laser Cutting Services price list - NO DESIGN/SETUP FEE when buying cut parts

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $ 90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond 










Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:0 alrighty its the farkin weekend  :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 5 2010, 05:59 PM~16807321
> *:0  alrighty its the farkin weekend   :biggrin:
> *




FUCK YÉÉÉÉ-AAAHHHHH!!!! :biggrin: That mean working on my display supports, mastic job, primer and try to make the bases  .... try to


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

cool bro, lache pas


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sup twan, sup abel  :wave:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

nada you?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 67 hollywood (Jan 20, 2010)

any recent pics guys


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood_@Mar 6 2010, 11:25 PM~16816185
> *any recent pics guy
> *


not really heres pics of it in 2009


----------



## 67 hollywood (Jan 20, 2010)

whered u get ur forks jay


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

made them from a staircase railing picket


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: syked1, eamzMDK

:wave: wasup


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 6 2010, 10:47 PM~16817302
> *not really heres pics of it in 2009
> 
> 
> ...


THE BIKE'S LO0KING 
G0OD.. :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 7 2010, 03:00 AM~16817821
> *THE BIKE'S LO0KING
> G0OD.. :thumbsup:
> *



thx man


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 7 2010, 12:02 AM~16817832
> *thx man
> *


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

DAMM IM ALSO DIGGING THE
HANDLE BARS REAL KLEAN


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

D-twist is the man


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 7 2010, 12:27 AM~16817954
> *D-twist is the man
> *


 :yes:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


Can't wait to see what's next


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i think i told you the other day


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 7 2010, 09:28 PM~16822800
> *i think i told you the other day
> *



:yes:

Just to feed up a little bit


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

had my plaque Birds threded


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: Take a picture of it on his rack


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 8 2010, 08:13 PM~16830730
> *:thumbsup: Take a picture of it on his rack
> *


still not ready to go in it :wow: and the conti kit rack is put away


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

wasup :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 9 2010, 06:02 PM~16841373
> *wasup :thumbsup:
> *



:h5: Sup bro! What's good?... or bad? :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: just another year come and gone thats all as of right now or some time after now lol


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

*HAPPY <span style=\'colorrange\'>BIRTHDAY BRO!!!!! </span>*
:rimshot:


:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Just 4 you


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx twan, i already saw that steering and no i like mine better,


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

HAPPY B-DAY J-SON!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 10 2010, 01:41 PM~16850342
> *thx twan, i already saw that steering and no i like mine better,
> *



 
More originality with your of course


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

whats up jay? happy b-day. howed your weekend go?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Mar 10 2010, 03:02 PM~16850521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx guys 

week end was decent, nice and sunny, but just above freezing mark so didnt do much but help a buddy strip 1 of his many civics lol. I am gonna be ready real soon to start working on yr stuff bro, can wait to bang it out and help you and show the love for a brother in need


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 10 2010, 04:49 PM~16852782
> *Thx guys
> 
> week end was decent, nice and sunny, but just above freezing mark so didnt do much but help a buddy strip 1 of his many civics lol. I am gonna be ready real soon to start working on yr stuff bro, can wait to bang it out and help you and show the love for a brother in need
> *


  it started snowing in kingman on the 8th or 9th. me neather. till then im working on family jewel. :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

good morning family


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

back ttmft casue TGIF


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

Laser Cutting Services price list - NO DESIGN/SETUP FEE when buying cut parts

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $ 90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond 










Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

good night guys


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:h5:

T - T - T


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: nice crank Twan looks great


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 13 2010, 02:30 PM~16880515
> *:thumbsup: nice crank Twan looks great
> *


 :biggrin: Yeah thank you bro! I just order it and let the masters do their job :happysad: 


I'll post pics of it as soon as I get it done and recieved!!!  Jas is supposed to plate them for the middle of the next week so....  



What's up with you JzN??


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

lets hope so


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 14 2010, 01:15 AM~16884470
> *lets hope so
> *



héhéhé  it should be


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: damn nice afternoon guys


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

Laser Cutting Services price list - NO DESIGN/SETUP FEE when buying cut parts

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $ 90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond 










Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:wave: Have a good day bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx TWan

Colle A Bois 26" fork Sword - Elle est tres proche a une autre paire que je suis en train a faire pour kelk1 dautre au USA(mais en 12"), mais vue que lui ca sortira jamais jai dis me changer un peu puis ca va aller

Paire pour J-S:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt good night guys


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 17 2010, 11:05 PM~16921812
> *ttt good night guys
> *



:h5: Good night bro


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

have a good day bro !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

Laser Cutting Services price list - NO DESIGN/SETUP FEE when buying cut parts

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $ 90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond 










Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:wave: Morning bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: hello


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 19 2010, 03:11 PM~16937859
> *:wave: hello
> *


 :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hey hey


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: wasup abel how r you? no 3 gars soule sur le bord dun lac? today


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hehehehehe :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 20 2010, 01:41 PM~16945558
> *:wave: wasup abel  how r you? no 3 gars soule sur le bord dun lac? today
> *



yeah a lil bit yesterday but we were too drunk but booger have try the ''bain nordic'' in the lake :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 20 2010, 02:48 PM~16945600
> *yeah a lil bit yesterday but we were too drunk but booger have try the ''bain nordic'' in the lake  :biggrin:
> *


hehheeheeh il a nager dans lac? esti de fou


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 16 2010, 01:32 PM~16907509
> *thx TWan
> 
> Colle A Bois 26" fork Sword - Elle est tres proche a une autre paire que je suis en train a faire pour kelk1 dautre au USA(mais en 12"), mais vue que lui ca sortira jamais jai dis me changer un peu puis ca va aller
> ...




:wave: 
:wow: (✿♥‿ ♥)

They're going to look great :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

heheh i dunno if i specified in english but those arent yours HNIC, those are for a local buddy to ride not for show, so they are different then yours for your 12"


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

❥✰✰ No sh*t Homie....
They're wayyy different  
I Like Them(◕‿ -)


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

❥✰✰cant wait to see the hearts u did for me!!
I'm waiting... uffin: :420: :drama: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 21 2010, 03:04 PM~16952988
> *❥✰✰cant wait to see the hearts u did for me!!
> I'm waiting... uffin:  :420:  :drama:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
:cheesy: 
Can't wait to see those too
:biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sneak peek comin right up  they are almost done    :wow: :wow: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 21 2010, 03:26 PM~16953103
> *sneak peek comin right up  they are almost done     :wow:  :wow:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn brother :wow: :wow: Gonna be a nice cutting job :roflmao: 

Is this a bar for the fork?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

top support bar for a 26" fork for HNIC's lady


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

❥✰✰❦✿˙·٠•●♥ Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ ♥●•٠·˙
LOVE THEM!!!! CANT WAIT TO C THEM DONE!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 21 2010, 03:31 PM~16953126
> *top support bar for a 26" fork for HNIC's lady
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

will cut this week  and if i can get the right proportions for the 12" fork ill try to get it done ASAP


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

♪♫•*¨*•.¸¸❤¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪THATS MUSIC TO MY EARS...

(✿◠ ‿◠) WILL GET U EXACT MEASUREMENTS ON THE 12"TRIKE SOON...GOOD LOOKIN ON POSTING MY FORK OVER ON THE BUILD PAGE :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

support bars finished CAD and off to cut this week for HNIC's Lady


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

close up


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 21 2010, 06:28 PM~16954047
> *close up
> 
> 
> ...



Dats nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 21 2010, 03:28 PM~16954047
> *close up
> 
> 
> ...


them bars lookin nice. whats up jay? hows things going over there?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hey matt, how r you bro? doing good here, just finishing up some things as you can see so i can get on your stuff soon


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

12" fork for HNICustoms and his lady


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 21 2010, 08:11 PM~16956087
> *hey matt, how r you bro? doing good here, just finishing up some things as you can see so i can get on your stuff soon
> *


thats cool. id been hanging with some friends this weekend. i had some ideas to change up the handle bars,forks and sissy bars. just to spice things up and to devide davids desighn from yours. this way he cant put us on blast. i took up an odd job to get a lil exstra cash to put into trims.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

cool so send me the ideas you had and we will work them over


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> *04:20 *[/color]AM~16959459]
> cool so send me the ideas you had and we will work them over
> [ :cheesy:
> pm sent.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

PM read :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 30 2009, 02:10 PM~13433700
> *Whats going on guys, well i have decided to put up build topic for my 20" Schwinn Girls bike that i have decided to name "Bird on a Wire" and its going to be an all handmade Birdcage part themed bike
> 
> Early stages of body work & paint:
> ...


thats a sick frame. is that a hollywood or a lil chik?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 22 2010, 03:37 PM~16964371
> *PM read :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Mar 22 2010, 07:03 PM~16964587
> *thats a sick frame.  is that a hollywood or a lil chik?
> *


not sure


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Mar 22 2010, 04:03 PM~16964587
> *thats a sick frame.  is that a hollywood or a lil chik?
> *


ask schwinn66


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:wave: Sup bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hey twan :biggrin: wasup


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 22 2010, 08:53 PM~16965587
> *hey twan  :biggrin: wasup
> *



Pas grand chose  J'ai peinturer quelque peu mes poteaux pour mon display et reçu mes fleur-de-lys pour mettre au bout de ça :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 22 2010, 08:53 PM~16965587
> *hey twan  :biggrin: wasup
> *



wASSup with you


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Mar 22 2010, 09:13 PM~16965773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool, how does the paint come out on the poles ? me im just drawing on CAD for west-13


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 22 2010, 09:57 PM~16966286
> *cool, how does the paint come out on the poles ? me im just drawing on CAD for west-13
> *


need one more coat and the glossy white paint


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

kool looks good


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 22 2010, 10:23 PM~16966657
> *kool looks good
> *



:biggrin: Thank you bro, not completely satisfied about it.... Still need some work


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ca fit bien je trouve avec le seat pis tt.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 22 2010, 09:57 PM~16966286
> *cool, how does the paint come out on the poles ? me im just drawing on CAD for west-13
> *



:cheesy: :biggrin:  That's cool bro! Another great creation!!!?


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 22 2010, 10:29 PM~16966746
> *ca fit bien je trouve avec le seat pis tt.
> *



Merci bien JzN...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 22 2010, 10:33 PM~16966804
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:   That's cool bro! Another great creation!!!?
> *


yes i have to finish up the americans first as fast as possible so i can finish up the local work becasue of the later start we have to the show season


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 22 2010, 10:34 PM~16966824
> *Merci bien JzN...
> *


no problem


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 22 2010, 09:57 PM~16966286
> *cool, how does the paint come out on the poles ? me im just drawing on CAD for west-13
> *


cool you will send me a copie of it whene you will be finish thank you again for your help on finishing the cad job !!!!!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 22 2010, 08:01 PM~16967213
> *cool you will send me a copie of it whene you will be finish  thank you again for your help on finishing  the  cad job !!!!!!!  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:
> *


thank's to both of u guys for helping me out i really appreciate it.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: west_13, syked1
:h5:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 23 2010, 12:17 AM~16968597
> *thank's to both of u guys for  helping me out i really appreciate it.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt muthafuka's


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 23 2010, 06:02 PM~16975745
> *ttt muthafuka's
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 24 2010, 02:31 PM~16988021
> *TTMFT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
t-t-t


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

up up and away


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 24 2010, 07:45 PM~16991458
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:yes:






Of page 49 :biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

Laser Cutting Services price list - NO DESIGN/SETUP FEE when buying cut parts

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $ 90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond 










Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

LiKE AL WOULD SAY LET,S ROCK !!!!! :rimshot: :rimshot: :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 25 2010, 01:57 PM~16997496
> *LiKE  AL WOULD  SAY  LET,S  ROCK !!!!!  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :naughty:  :biggrin:
> *



LIKE THAT!!!???????? :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 25 2010, 03:20 PM~16998209
> *LIKE THAT!!!???????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nop lololololololol !!!!!! :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Another satisfied custy Joe $$$ aka Killa Lowrider, thanks for the good words bro  - THANKS AGAIN TO THE MASTER JASON!!!!! ALWAYS NICE JOB DONE FROM YOU BROOO I hope you can get more job from every body of layitlow to cut some part because you make alot of nice work and effort!!!! thanks again broo!!!









steering wheel for the daily ride need modification for air ride switch  :biggrin: 










Thanks JOE


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 25 2010, 03:32 PM~17000122
> *Another satisfied custy Joe $$$ aka Killa Lowrider, thanks for the good words bro  -  THANKS AGAIN TO THE MASTER JASON!!!!! ALWAYS NICE JOB DONE FROM YOU BROOO I hope you can get more job from every body of layitlow to cut some part because you make alot of nice work and effort!!!! thanks again broo!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 25 2010, 05:32 PM~17000122
> *Another satisfied custy Joe $$$ aka Killa Lowrider, thanks for the good words bro  -  THANKS AGAIN TO THE MASTER JASON!!!!! ALWAYS NICE JOB DONE FROM YOU BROOO I hope you can get more job from every body of layitlow to cut some part because you make alot of nice work and effort!!!! thanks again broo!!!
> 
> 
> ...


U KNOW YOU ARE THE MASTER BROO!!!!! CANNT WAIT TO GET THE MONEY FOR THAT , ONLY TIME NOW WILL MAKE THIS DREAM COME TRUH  :biggrin: THANKS AGAIN AND YESSS YOU ARE THE MASTER!!! LOLLLL


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

TGIF


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Mar 25 2010, 07:07 PM~17000478
> *U KNOW YOU ARE THE MASTER BROO!!!!! CANNT WAIT TO GET THE MONEY FOR THAT , ONLY TIME NOW WILL MAKE THIS DREAM COME TRUH    :biggrin:  THANKS AGAIN AND YESSS YOU ARE THE MASTER!!! LOLLLL
> *




:uh: Just split your name and you'll have that ''money'' :0 Maybe not enough but.... :biggrin: 

Is that the batman bike you build?? :roflmao:

Nah just joking bro, your future parts looks sick  JzN always doing a great job :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 26 2010, 07:16 AM~17005758
> *:uh: Just split your name and you'll have that ''money'' :0 Maybe not enough but.... :biggrin:
> 
> Is that the batman bike you build?? :roflmao:
> ...


   ouinn tes mechant!! loll joke thanks bro I cannt wait to get this bike done for real with alot of top secret thing with my homie jason!!!


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt meeting tonight, see all the homies later


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 27 2010, 01:26 PM~17016491
> *ttt meeting tonight, see all the homies later
> *


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: ^T^T^T^ :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx Matt hows things bro?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 27 2010, 05:32 PM~17018813
> *thx Matt hows things bro?
> *


excited for the parts and this may 9th is a bbq a homie of mine is throwing. how about you?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

awsome, jusst rolled out of bed at 12:30 lol was up chillin with D-ice after our monthly meeting, watched some married with children as Al is our hero lol


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: yes sir   

GOnna trade for this from HNICustom: Schwinn headlight


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

you selling the ring too???? how much :biggrin: just kidding


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 29 2010, 06:22 PM~17035951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........WAS GOOD BRO.......MORE SHOT'S...............  WHAT YA THINK...... :wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wow: awsome man lets do this


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

OK HOMIE....... uffin: IT'S A DONE DEAL.......AND BY THE WAY ....WE CAN GO 3/16'' uffin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: good cause it will be stronger cause of the fact its a rider


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

WATS UP..
TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

just came back from eating 5 hours of moroccan cooking for the start of their easter


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 29 2010, 10:08 PM~17040198
> *just came back from eating 5 hours of moroccan cooking for the start of their easter
> *


THATS KO0L SO HOW IS EVERYTHING COMING OUT.. :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

slowly but surely my man


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: syked1, vicmarcos


:wave: wasup homie


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 29 2010, 10:15 PM~17040300
> *slowly but surely my man
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 30 2010, 12:06 AM~17040168
> *:thumbsup: good cause it will be stronger cause of the fact its a rider
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 30 2010, 01:15 AM~17040300
> *slowly but surely my man
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

x2 hell ya ttmft


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 30 2010, 06:09 PM~17047922
> *x2 hell ya ttmft
> *


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 28 2010, 09:55 AM~17023131
> *awsome, jusst rolled out of bed at 12:30 lol was up chillin with D-ice after our monthly meeting, watched some married with children as Al is our hero lol
> *


nice. im getting hendrix71 ready to go for the next few months.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

kool kool


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

GOOD MORNING BUDDY :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
I,LL GIVE YOU A CALL AROUND 6,15 OR 6,30 TO FIX ARE AL NIGHT LOL SEE YOU LATER 
& HAVE A GOOD DAY !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt goin to go get a parcel with cut parts in it  be back soon


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 31 2010, 06:14 PM~17057232
> *ttt goin to go get a parcel with cut parts in it  be back soon
> *


big bro call you later !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

went to go get the box but the truck haddent arrived yet so ill go get it tomorrow evening


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

* T _ T _ T*


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

made a part for LUXURIOUS MONTREAL brother RIMO and Frank at "Freskies" for a chopper motorcycle...










and a license plate for them too with some help from JustDeez who did the lettering...


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 12:34 AM~17061844
> *made a part for LUXURIOUS MONTREAL brother RIMO and Frank at "Freskies" for a chopper motorcycle...
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH TRY TO TELL HIM TO GIVE ME BACK MY PART !!!!
I TRY TO REACH HIM BUT HE DON,T REPLY AND I NEED IT BAD TO FINISH MY BIKE  :angry: + I WILL SENT MORE PART TO CROME NEXT WEAK SO I NEED IT FAST IF YOU COULD DO THAT 4 ME THAT WOULD BE REAL NICE OF YOU !!!!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT
:wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: ttmft


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 31 2010, 10:04 PM~17062272
> *:wave: ttmft
> *


WAT HAVE U BEEN UP TO PLAYA


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

past 2 days have been feasting, today not much tired had to finish those designs so i can finish yours up now goin to go crash out for 5 hours then wake up for workk


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 31 2010, 10:09 PM~17062332
> *past 2 days have been feasting, today not much tired had to finish those designs so i can finish yours up now goin to go crash out for 5 hours then wake up for workk
> *


KO0L.WELL TAKE UR TIME BRO
NO RUSH..WHERE U WORK.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

a place that makes fancy street lamps and parc lighting and shit, but they are closin at the end of april and moving all production to chicago... so on the loo for something else, but i can do a few things, warehousing, forklift driving, shop work, assembly office work


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 1 2010, 01:00 AM~17062214
> *YEAH TRY TO TELL HIM  TO  GIVE  ME BACK MY PART  !!!!
> I TRY  TO REACH  HIM BUT HE DON,T  REPLY  AND  I NEED IT BAD TO  FINISH MY  BIKE    :angry:  +  I WILL  SENT MORE PART TO CROME  NEXT WEAK SO I NEED IT  FAST  IF YOU COULD DO THAT 4 ME THAT  WOULD BE REAL NICE OF YOU  !!!!!!  :yes:  :yes:
> *



ya its rare we see him online, i havent spoke to him for a while now


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 31 2010, 10:12 PM~17062364
> *a place that makes fancy street lamps and parc lighting and shit, but they are closin at the end of april and moving all production to chicago... so on the loo for something else, but i can do a few things, warehousing, forklift driving, shop work, assembly office work
> *


KO0L..THAT SUCK'S UR GONNA ROW WITH THEM OR
LO0K FOR A NEW JOB..


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 01:13 AM~17062375
> *ya its rare we see him online, i havent spoke to him for a while now
> *


JUST TRY YOUR BEST I,LL DO THE SAME ON MY SIDE MAYBE YOU COULD GET PHONE NUMBER OR SOME THING CUZ DAVE SAID ABOULT THE SAME THING AS YOU DO BUT THERE 
MOST BE A WAY TO CONTACT HIM 4 SURE     :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 01:13 AM~17062375
> *ya its rare we see him online, i havent spoke to him for a while now
> *


WELL WHENE YOU SENT HIM THE CAD SLIP HIM A WORD ABOULT IT OR TRY TO GET IS CELL PHONE THANK YOU BRO !!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 1 2010, 01:17 AM~17062419
> *KO0L..THAT SUCK'S UR GONNA ROW WITH THEM OR
> LO0K FOR A NEW JOB..
> *


no i cant go across the border, so i have to stay and look dor a newjob


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 04:25 AM~17063751
> *no i cant go across the border, so i have to stay and look dor a newjob
> *


ko0l.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

parts cut for HNICustom and his lady

26" fork support bars and 12" fork


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 10:16 PM~17070954
> *parts cut for HNICustom and his lady
> 
> 26" fork support bars and 12" fork
> ...


SHIT CAME GREAT BRO......GOOD LOOKIN.....COMIN THREW            MY WIFE'S SLEEPIN..... :uh: WHEN SHE WAKES UP.....SHE'S GONA LIKE IT :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

big :thumbsup: it was fun to work on, and came out great.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT for the homie.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx matt


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 1 2010, 10:01 PM~17071489
> *TTT for the homie.
> *


*whispers* hiii matt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1+Apr 1 2010, 09:01 PM~17071502-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi bunny.


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 1 2010, 10:17 PM~17071710
> *  hey jay thats my lady bellz.
> VVVVV
> 
> ...


 :0 
*hugs matthew* hiiiiiiiiiii DUCKY :cheesy:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ok lol wasup wasup everybody :wave:


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 10:20 PM~17071760
> *ok lol wasup wasup everybody :wave:
> *


im heading to bed im sick i just felt like doing somehting dumb before i left ,i never talk in these things XD


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

heheheh cool ya being out east its midnight so im off too


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

Laser Cutting Services price list - NO DESIGN/SETUP FEE when buying cut parts

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $ 90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond 










Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

TT mf T


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

x2 hell to tha m-f yeah


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

hey yall. whats up?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 2 2010, 10:33 PM~17080815
> *hey yall. whats up?
> *


:wave: Hey man how you doing ? :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 2 2010, 09:46 PM~17082031
> *:wave: Hey man how you doing ?  :biggrin:
> *


just filling in for my homie. hes not gonna be on here for a few months.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:wave: Sup J


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: Wasup Twan, wasup Danny


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 3 2010, 03:23 PM~17085721
> *:wave: Wasup Twan, wasup Danny
> *


No ride today, try to put the most as I can on my display poles  

What's up with you bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

cool well got up at 2pm had a nice sleep after a good first ride downtown last night, but it was missing something or should i say some1 lol 

just chillin finished up a license plate for Rimo / Freskies


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 3 2010, 03:53 PM~17085917
> *cool well got up at 2pm had a nice sleep after a good first ride downtown last night, but it was missing something or should i say some1 lol
> 
> just chillin finished up a license plate for Rimo / Freskies
> ...



:thumbsup: looking good, 2 layers?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup base plate puis les letterages comme double layer


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 3 2010, 04:10 PM~17085989
> *yup base plate puis les letterages comme double layer
> *


   Is it for his bike or...? Si c'est pas trop personnel


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

non non, no secrets here cest pour un client de la shop ou il travail qui est Freskies Kustoms cest pour un de leurs clients


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 3 2010, 03:53 PM~17085917
> *cool well got up at 2pm had a nice sleep after a good first ride downtown last night, but it was missing something or should i say some1 lol
> 
> just chillin finished up a license plate for Rimo / Freskies
> ...


some 1 who could this person may be lol .. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 3 2010, 04:26 PM~17086050
> *yup
> *


  :thumbsup: 
soon bro the double-j team will be back and rolling !!!!   :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ya i went to the island, but its closed because they are making a new bridge to it from the front area you know where we sit & we look at the people go by watching the marche bonsecours right there and its not completely finished yet


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Parts i have drawn and will cut for a local LUX member Hugo


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 3 2010, 05:05 PM~17086219
> *Parts i have drawn and will cut for a local LUX member Hugo
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: Tight!!!!


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 3 2010, 02:05 PM~17086219
> *Parts i have drawn and will cut for a local LUX member Hugo
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 3 2010, 05:05 PM~17086219
> *Parts i have drawn and will cut for a local LUX member Hugo
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
T-T-T BRO TOP JOB AGAIN LIKE ALWAY,S !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 3 2010, 05:01 PM~17086198
> *ya i went to the island, but its closed because they are making a new bridge to it from the front area you know where we sit & we look at the people go by watching the marche bonsecours right there and its not completely finished yet
> *


I,M SURE IT WILL BE READY FOR WHENE THE DOUBLE -J- LUX-TEAM WILL BE RIDING THE STREET ONCE MORE !!!!!! :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 3 2010, 05:25 PM~17086301
> *yup
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

up up and away    :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

ey yewr ranfla looks sicc...


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

HAPPY EASTER


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

you too lil homie


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
GOOD YOU DIDE NOT SEE ME TODAY IN THAT PINK BUNY COSTUME ,
IT,S INSAINE WHAT KID WILL MAKE YOU DO LOL !!!! :biggrin:  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

OMG there better be pictures somewhere lol damn hehehee


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 4 2010, 05:14 PM~17093786
> *OMG there better be pictures somewhere lol damn hehehee
> *


MAYBE IN PM BUT IT WOULD BE 4 YOUR EYES ONLY LOL !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

heheeh awww come on pictures liek that are worth a thousand words lol maybe 1000 $ too lol


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 4 2010, 06:57 PM~17094346
> *heheeh awww come on pictures liek that are worth a thousand words lol maybe 1000 $ too lol
> *


LOLOL !!!! :biggrin:  YEAH RIGHT AS LONG AS YOUR NOT THE ONE INSIDE THE PINK BUNNY COSTUME LOL !!!!! :biggrin:  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

HAPPY EASTER TO ALL........... uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: FROM H.N.I.C. FAMILY :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks buddy happy easter to you and your families


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: 










:wow: :wow: :h5: :h5: :boink: :boink:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

soon off to plating


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 5 2010, 12:16 AM~17097080
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 5 2010, 12:52 AM~17097431
> *soon off to plating
> *




:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt ttt ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 4 2010, 11:16 PM~17097080
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


yesssssssssss sirrrrrrrrrrrr :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

got some more stuff coming soon from the mad scientwist too


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

forks designed and cut for local homie J-S


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 6 2010, 07:14 AM~17110026
> *forks designed and cut for local homie J-S
> 
> 
> ...




:0 Now we can say that J_S have a custom part :cheesy:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup its a decent start with the frame i made him plus this fork...


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT
WATS UP


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

pretty sure i am gonna chop off the bottom mount plate of my birdcage steering cause its not equal centred and shit, so i am making a new base laser cut, with the birds cut out not doubled


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 6 2010, 09:33 PM~17118630
> *pretty sure i am gonna chop off the bottom mount plate of my birdcage steering cause its not equal centred and shit, so i am making a new base laser cut, with the birds cut out not doubled
> 
> 
> ...


NICE. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

scrap that plan #2


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

back to the top


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

3rd time is a charm: final design for steering base plate


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

TTT :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 7 2010, 12:58 AM~17118962
> *scrap that plan #2
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Buying this all OG 20" Schwinn girls LIL Chik in Vancouver real cheap - got my buddy goin to go get it next monday


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

x2


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

wasup wasup TGIF mofo's gonna go eat some Maple flavour food tomorrow at the sugar shack - cause everything is better in maple syrup


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 9 2010, 07:23 AM~17142526
> *wasup wasup TGIF mofo's gonna go eat some Maple flavour food tomorrow at the sugar shack - cause everything is better in maple syrup
> *




Yeah I'll put some in my hot-dog


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

for sale $50 shipped inside the USA


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 9 2010, 07:26 AM~17142531
> *Yeah I'll put some in my hot-dog
> *


fuck yeah  i cook the mini hot dogs in it


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 9 2010, 11:34 AM~17143565
> *fuck yeah  i cook the mini hot dogs in it
> *



with relish, it's very tasty


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i dunno bout that but i will try


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 9 2010, 11:43 AM~17143612
> *i dunno bout that but i will try
> *



ahaha, i was joking bro  I don't think it's a good flavor :0


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

you would be surprised no syrup on the dogs after you cook them in it so it become part of the hot dog like flavouring like maple bacon


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 9 2010, 11:34 AM~17143565
> *fuck yeah  i cook the mini hot dogs in it
> *


MINI DOG HELL YEAH I,LL BRING MY NEWS PAPER 4 WHENE AL GO TO THE BATHROOM LOL !!!! :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hehehee

steering sold !!!!!! thx buddy


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx bro ttt


here is another project im workin on 

Forks for: West_13
Designed by: D-Ice
Caded/Cut by me


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 10 2010, 01:35 PM~17152301
> *thx bro ttt
> here is another project im workin on
> 
> ...


DOUBLE -J-LUXURIOUS - TEAM WORK GOING ON T-T-T !!!! 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup yup  

and here is the sissybar almost finished a bit more lines to re-connect - 
same deal for West_13 
design by D-Ice 
cad / cuts by me


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 10 2010, 02:02 PM~17152438
> *yup yup
> 
> and here is the sissybar almost finished a bit more lines to re-connect -
> ...


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 10 2010, 10:35 AM~17152301
> *thx bro ttt
> here is another project im workin on
> 
> ...


your welcome. looks sick.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

had an huge chow session last night with everything swimming in maple syrop damn what a good time we had at the sugar shack. Cant wait till next year


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 11 2010, 02:07 PM~17159634
> *had an huge chow session last night with everything swimming in maple syrop damn what a good time we had at the sugar shack. Cant wait till next year
> *




:biggrin: That was nice


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yesssss i bought a can of maple taffy (tire) a can of real syrup and a can of maple butter fucking rights :wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 11 2010, 07:43 PM~17161442
> *yesssss i bought a can of maple taffy (tire) a can of real syrup and a can of maple butter fucking rights  :wow:
> *



:0 oh 4 real :cheesy: You have sugar for a year with that stuff


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

no not really a couple weeks at most


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 11 2010, 07:48 PM~17161482
> *no not really a couple weeks at most
> *



héhéhé... Hope you had a good deal, because all these products are expensive in a ''épicerie'' :0 forgot the word


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

20 for all that 8$ syrop & 6$ & 6$ the rest - its the grocery store


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 11 2010, 07:31 PM~17161356
> *:biggrin: That was nice
> 
> 
> ...


sugar on D-ICE LOLOL !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Apr 10 2010, 10:12 AM~17151448-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

GOOOD MORNING BUDDY & HAVE A GREAT DAY !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 10 2010, 10:35 AM~17152301
> *thx bro ttt
> here is another project im workin on
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 10 2010, 11:02 AM~17152438
> *yup yup
> 
> and here is the sissybar almost finished a bit more lines to re-connect -
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: glad you like homie

Get your parts while they hot 

Only 3 more weeks until my laser cut prices go up to match those of TNT so May 1st will be the same prices on most items...

Except projects already on the go, new early reserved spots and all LUX club membe


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey mitch wasup bro :wave:


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: x2 waup guys


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

Laser Cutting Services price list - NO DESIGN/SETUP FEE when buying cut parts

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $ 90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond 










Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:
:wave: 
HI BIG BRO !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:wave: Sup Jay


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hey guys...thanks for stopping by lol


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Just posted this in Justdeez section for fun:

heres my future future (after bird on a wire bike) bike parts with the dragon fork justdeez made for me from my designs - i made the other designs and in some instances altered either the face or dragon fork he made for me - but these aint comin out for a while now and i just let it out to everyone lol

Knock-offs:








Fender braces:








Mirrors - solid backplate with this as double layer:








Sproket:








Handlebars:








Pedals top view:








Forks:








Crown:








Steering:








[/quote]


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> Just posted this in Justdeez section for fun:
> 
> heres my future future (after bird on a wire bike) bike parts with the dragon fork justdeez made for me from my designs - i made the other designs and in some instances altered either the face or dragon fork he made for me - but these aint comin out for a while now and i just let it out to everyone lol
> 
> ...


[/quote]
I CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT BIKE ALL DONE IT,S GOING TO BE SO SICK 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
LUXURIOUS FAMILY 4 EVER BIG BROTHER ALL THE WAY T-T-T !!!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx bro, it will be something else


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 13 2010, 10:34 PM~17184233
> *thx bro, it will be something else
> *


I KNOW IT WILL 4 SURE !!!!  :yes: :yes:


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

Mirrors - solid backplate with this as double layer:








hey jay these would make some bad ass rims. :cheesy:  

so whats been going on over your way?


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 14 2010, 12:26 AM~17185745
> *Mirrors - solid backplate with this as double layer:
> 
> 
> ...





:0


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
T-T-T !!!!!       :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft - yeah that would be a cool rim - but im making a set like the sproket unless i change it up a bit


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

I CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT BIKE ALL DONE IT,S GOING TO BE SO SICK 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
LUXURIOUS FAMILY 4 EVER BIG BROTHER ALL THE WAY T-T-T !!!!!
[/quote]
This parts look sick. Keep up the good work.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> Just posted this in Justdeez section for fun:
> 
> heres my future future (after bird on a wire bike) bike parts with the dragon fork justdeez made for me from my designs - i made the other designs and in some instances altered either the face or dragon fork he made for me - but these aint comin out for a while now and i just let it out to everyone lol
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

GOOOOD MORNING BUDDY HAVE A GREAT DAY I,LL SEE YOU LATER !!!!! :biggrin:  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

see you in a bit


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

*** Prices Valid until the end of the month

Laser Cutting Services price list - NO DESIGN/SETUP FEE when buying cut parts

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $ 90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond 










Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
HI BUDDY !!!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: hi bro


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

GOOOOOD MORNING BUDDY !!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

good morning fella's, jeff ill be at your place around 2pm, goin to go shopping for food in about 20 mins that will be an hour, then after that ill come on down


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 17 2010, 11:54 AM~17220297
> *good morning fella's, jeff ill be at your place around 2pm, goin to go shopping for food in about 20 mins that will be an hour, then after that ill come on down
> *


OK COOL BRO !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

leavin in a few


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*LUXURIOUS MONTREAL ALWAYS ON THE MOVE!!!!!!*


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hellllll yeahhhhhhhhh


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 18 2010, 12:30 PM~17227254
> *hellllll yeahhhhhhhhh
> *


YUP !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
HI BUDDY HAVE A GOOD DAY & THANK ALOT 4 YOUR HELP LAST NIGHT !!!!
LUXURIOUS 4 EVER BROTHER :biggrin:  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup :thumbsup: you too 
No problem buddy


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

look like you guys had fun


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup a few J a few Corona, A few married with children, and mounting a few new thing to the bike


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 18 2010, 01:37 PM~17227692
> *yup a few J a few Corona, A few married with children, and mounting a few new thing to the bike
> *



:roflmao: The most important is not how, but the way it looks at the end :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

lol yessss


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

What's up with you Jay?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

watching "trailer park boys" TV show on my computer, just made Rice Krispie squares mixed with lucky charms for dessert later gonna :420: and continue my trailer park boys


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

heres a set of 180 spoke warren wong rims SOLD from Lowriderwiz in Ontario








SOLD
also have this twisted Spring SOLD from Lowriderwiz in Ontario








SPRING SOLD

:thumbsup: way up


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

WAY TO GO BROTHER.......CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM PUT ON SOME THING :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks buddy  we will have to see about if i put them on my bird on a wire bike, cause i have a set of Lucky 7's rims i was gonna use...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

back up ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

and keep it T-T-T


:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 18 2010, 07:38 PM~17230053
> *thanks buddy  we will have to see about if i put them on my bird on a wire bike, cause i have a set of Lucky 7's rims i was gonna use...
> *


lucky 7's :dunno: I DONT KNOW WHAT THAY LOOK LIKE :wow: :wow: OR MAYBE I DO.....I JUS DONT KNOW BY NAME :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 19 2010, 09:51 AM~17235039
> *lucky 7's :dunno: I DONT KNOW WHAT THAY LOOK LIKE :wow:  :wow: OR MAYBE I DO.....I JUS DONT KNOW BY NAME :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx twan yes those r the lucky 7's


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 19 2010, 02:38 PM~17237258
> *thx twan yes those r the lucky 7's
> *



 no prob bro! I search a lot to finaly found them on the page 1 :rofl:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hehehehe yeah they are at the beginning of this thread - thanks again


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Apr 19 2010, 07:28 AM~17235218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up jay? TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 19 2010, 06:27 PM~17239234
> *lol dident know there were such things. guess im gonna have to call my ladys rims lucky 7 fans. :cheesy:
> whats up jay? TTT
> *


hey hey buddy, yeah there not made anymore, and im not sure who made them when they were out, might be an old Aztlan part like square twisted seat pans - does any1 know?

You got a set of those in fans? show em

just got home doing the herbal relaxation :420: time at 620 eastern lol, gonna make supper and draw


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 19 2010, 03:30 PM~17239263
> *hey hey buddy, yeah there not made anymore, and im not sure who made them when they were out, might be an old Aztlan part like square twisted seat pans - does any1 know?
> 
> You got a set of those in fans? show em
> ...


wow cool. naw i took some reg 72 spoke rims and removed some of the spokes then polished them up. now there on brokin wings. we ive been relaxing cuz i was in the hospital sunday at 6 am for a kidny stone which im trying to pass right now.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

oh shit that sucks homie hope it dont rip yr minime apart lol


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTMFT.............. :wave: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup x2 happy 420 every1  :420:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

*** Prices Valid until the end of the month

Laser Cutting Services price list - NO DESIGN/SETUP FEE when buying cut parts

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $ 90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond 










Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

go see my CAD design and laser cutting page

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=537495

and work i have touched in 1 way or another

http://s743.photobucket.com/home/JC_s_Weld...esign/allalbums


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey guys... jus stoppin by &


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

just me here lol but thx a bunch :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 05:10 PM~17250134
> *yup x2 happy 420 every1  :420:
> *


U TOO BROTHER................AND TO EVERY ONE :biggrin:           :420: :420: :420: :drama: :drama: :drama: :h5:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$15 air cylinders for sale shipped for the $15


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 21 2010, 09:55 PM~17264462
> *$15 air cylinders for sale shipped for the $15
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:    GOOD DEAL  :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

GOOD MORNING................CANADA :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup great deal shipped even to cali for $15 

thx bro


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey syked1, we got the braces in the mail today and we cant wait to put them together....both of these projects are gunna b sick and im so happy you could be a part of them...Thanx again!! :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 09:15 PM~17254479
> *just me here lol but thx a bunch  :thumbsup:
> *


I knew that... :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 09:15 PM~17254479
> *just me here lol but thx a bunch  :thumbsup:
> *


I knew that... :roflmao: :thumbsup: ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey syked1, we got the braces in the mail today and we cant wait to put them together....both of these projects are gunna b sick and im so happy you could be a part of them...Thanx again!! :biggrin:  
[/quote]

:thumbsup: yup both them projects gonna be really nice, glad to be able to be part of it


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

to tha mothafukin top


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks for the pix twan


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 25 2010, 01:26 AM~17293026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GREAT..........................            :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

WHAT UP CANADA.................. :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx mikey, yah we were at a motorcycle and tattoo show, lots of drunk odd people wanlkin around and lots of patched guys


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 25 2010, 10:00 PM~17299528
> *thx mikey, yah we were at a motorcycle and tattoo show, lots of drunk odd people wanlkin around and lots of patched guys
> *


........... :biggrin: HA......SICK


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hehehheh


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 24 2010, 11:28 PM~17293044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks sicc homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 25 2010, 02:27 AM~17293041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FLY BIRDY FLY !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
HAVE A GOOD DAY BIG BRO SEE YOU TO NIGHT !!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

great pics!!!!!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx dave  jeff and I both took em came out nice


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

DAMMMMMM............LOOKIN GOOD FELLA'S........ :h5: :h5: :wow: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx guys


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

more pics from that show last weekend - taken by a friend of a friend


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

HAVE A GOOD DAY BIG BRO !!!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup:
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 29 2010, 06:04 PM~17343340
> *:wave:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 26 2010, 10:45 PM~17312341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


............LOOKIN REAL SICK HOMIE'S............................ :wow: :wow:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
thx bro !!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup yup


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTMFT.................WAS UP ....GOOD MORNING CANADA :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

x2 buddy, have a good day, just chillen :420: munch some lunch and getting ready for our meeting tonight...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 1 2010, 12:43 PM~17359488
> *x2 buddy, have a good day, just chillen :420: munch some lunch and getting ready for our meeting tonight...
> *


......SOUND'S GOOD HOMIE.....   ENJOY


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx buddy, hope you and the mrs. had a good evening


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 2 2010, 12:26 PM~17365327
> *thx buddy, hope you and the mrs. had a good evening
> *


U TOO HOMIE.....WERE CHILLIN....IT WAS NICE TODAY...SO THERE FOR A GOOD DAY     :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i agree fukin hot up here too was around 78 Deg today


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 2 2010, 06:42 PM~17367234
> *i agree fukin hot up here too was around 78 Deg today
> *


......YA IM LOVIN IT :biggrin:   WOW U GUY'S GOT IT NICE TOO HUH :wow:  THAS A NICE TEMP.


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sick as a mothafukin dog, got a damn cold, full of frigin flegm sucks ass


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 3 2010, 04:13 AM~17371213
> *:wave:
> *


how you feeling homie?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

like i got beat up by a 10 bag of potatoes, then ran a marathon, but a bit better then yesterday


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 4 2010, 07:01 AM~17384339
> *like i got beat up by a 10 bag of potatoes, then ran a marathon, but a bit better then yesterday
> *



a step in the right direction! Hope you'll be ok soon bro :x:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup thx buddy...

LUX license plate:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bike skirts for MadrigalKustoms raffle bike to support the american cancer society "Relay for Life"... some1 bought the part and will donate it


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:   


good night guys the skirt is pretty much finished apart from the lettering if he wants it


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

good morning fella's


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 5 2010, 05:57 AM~17396508
> * good morning fella's
> *


....................GOOD MORNING HOMIE :biggrin: ..... :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: TTMFT......................


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

mornin mike, mornin matt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:wave: Sup Big J


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 4 2010, 06:59 AM~17385065
> *a step in the right direction! Hope you'll be ok soon bro :x:
> *


x2


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 5 2010, 10:27 AM~17398886
> *mornin mike, mornin matt
> *


:wave:

getting ready for this weekends lowlow show in kingman. 

hey homie lmk when you wanna start on the parts. i know you got alot of stuff going right now.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 5 2010, 01:35 PM~17398981
> *:wave:
> 
> getting ready for this weekends lowlow show in kingman.
> ...


actually now that i finished the skirts for madrigal i can start, i was lookin over the design for the handlebars last night, was thinkin of startin them tonight


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 5 2010, 11:09 AM~17399326
> *actually now that i finished the skirts for madrigal i can start, i was lookin over the design for the handlebars last night, was thinkin of startin them tonight
> *


cool. so how will we be getting the cash to you? dont know how the mailing system works out side the us.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 5 2010, 02:29 PM~17399497
> *cool.  so how will we be getting the cash to you?  dont know how the mailing system works out side the us.
> *


no worries bro, i take paypal or USPS INTERNATIONAL M.O. if you mail a m.o. via usps it will arrive via our postal service(canada post), they both work together a lot  

takes about 7 buisness days to receive regular mail from the west coast


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 5 2010, 11:51 AM~17399607
> *no worries bro, i take paypal or USPS INTERNATIONAL M.O. if you mail a m.o. via usps it will arrive via our postal service(canada post), they both work together a lot
> 
> takes about 7 buisness days to receive regular mail from the west coast
> *


alright cool. one other thing will be ill send the cash for the dtwist centure bar to you to. since you,ve worked with d before. but im not sure how much the shipping from him to you will be. as soon as that amount is settled ill have it ready to send.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

will he be doin the welding too, or just makin the bar ? shipping the handlebar plates 2x from me to him is about $10 and all parts from my cutter to me $15...


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 5 2010, 01:00 PM~17400198
> *will he be doin the welding too, or just makin the bar ? shipping the handlebar plates 2x from me to him is about $10 and all parts from my cutter to me $15...
> *


well i was thinking of having the bar sent to you. this way the parts are not separated cuz one you are done with the parts i had plans to get them sent to the paz bros. so shipping to you,would that be 15 for the bar to be sent to you?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 5 2010, 04:34 PM~17400484
> *well i was thinking of having the bar sent to you. this way the parts are not separated cuz one you are done with the parts i had plans to get them sent to the paz bros. so shipping to you,would that be 15 for the bar to be sent to you?
> *


ok hmmm... ok will the paz bros do the final welding of the bars, cause that way the final shippign to you will be a lot less, since i can flat pack the rest...otherwise the handlebars box will be a bit more costly...Ok im cool with the bar comin here bro no sweat, shouldnt be more then $10 from D-twist to me for it...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

got these 2 very similar crown Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping


















Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding - laser cut bike parts prices 

All prices for RAW STEEL in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

*New adjusted prices for May 1st

Laser Cutting Services price list - NO DESIGN/SETUP FEE when buying cut parts

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150 or $80 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 90 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond 










Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount

**Car license plates in 1/8" stainless : Single layer base plate + 1 or 2 rows of lettering as a double layer

1x = $ 65 Each
3x = $ 45 Each
5x = $ 40 Each
10x = $ 35 Each
50x = $ 30 Each
100x = $ 27 Each

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 5 2010, 03:03 PM~17401394
> *ok hmmm... ok will the paz bros do the final welding of the bars, cause that way the final shippign to you will be a lot less, since i can flat pack the rest...otherwise the handlebars box will be a bit more costly...Ok im cool with the bar comin here bro no sweat, shouldnt be more then $10 from D-twist to me for it...
> *


alright im talking with the paz bros on the welding. ill lyk .


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

WASUP BIG BRO !!!! :biggrin:  :wave: :wave: 
FELLING BETTER TODAY , ME I WILL TELL YOU MORE TOMOROW !!!! :x: :x:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

still have sinus pressure, and a blocked nose a bit lol, no more green shit leaking from it, but still a bit coughing


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 6 2010, 04:41 PM~17410844
> *alright im talking with the paz bros on the welding. ill lyk .
> *


kool


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

tgif guys


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 6 2010, 03:14 PM~17411535
> *kool
> *


alright. they will do it.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sweet, will make life easier for both of us


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

BACK TTT :cheesy:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

back up ttt :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 10 2010, 11:21 PM~17449498
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


..........WAS UP CANADA


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

wasup wasup hows it goin buddy, me in off to bed. goto work at 8 am


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 11 2010, 01:06 AM~17449983
> *wasup wasup hows it goin buddy, me in off to bed. goto work at 8 am
> *



:thumbsdown:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 11 2010, 01:20 AM~17450113
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


x2 bro, but it nay be my last week, so its ok. Then ill have to look for a new one


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 11 2010, 12:06 AM~17449983
> *wasup wasup hows it goin buddy, me in off to bed. goto work at 8 am
> *


....


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey, i also have flakes for sale... - 3 different mixes - high temperature flake for Powder coating or liquid paint - 800 Deg. - about 0.015" - 0.020" no thicker

Silver mix - silver, gold, copper
Blue/Silver mix - silver, blue, either a dark blue or a purple
Rainbow mix - Red, silver, light gold, aqua, light green

all mixes are about equal parts of each colour

$20 OZ / 28 Grams


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Parts Cad'd and cut by me for West_13


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 11 2010, 06:36 PM~17458931
> *ttt
> *


so jay how are things going?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

not bad not bad, finished madrigal finally now, gonna really start yr stuff and bang it out


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

finished skirt plates for Madrigalkustoms and his relay for life bike


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 12 2010, 06:49 AM~17463109
> *ttt
> *


:biggrin: :wave: :wave:
HI BIG-J WASUP READY FOR ARE FIRST RIDE TOMOROW THE WHEATER 
LOOK REAL NICE FOR IT IF YOUR IN !!!! 
I,LL CALL YOU TO TALK ABOULT IT !!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt ok ya if its nice out sounds good


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 11 2010, 08:31 PM~17460407
> *not bad not bad, finished madrigal finally now, gonna really start yr stuff and bang it out
> *


thats cool. me i met this girl online that i can talk to all day and not get sick of. shes hella chill.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sweet thats pretty cool


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

nice work Big Jay!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 13 2010, 07:46 PM~17481180
> *nice work Big Jay!!!
> *


thanks dave

hell yeah, the double J team was out and about tonight on bike... pics and video coming soon


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

completely bad ass this fork!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 14 2010, 12:22 PM~17489043
> *completely bad ass this fork!!! :thumbsup:
> *


thx :biggrin:  !!!!!
jay dide a great job on the cad & the cut !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

yo buddy tomorow weather is real goood for a ride up to it !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

not today (saturday) but tomorrow (sunday) yes


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 15 2010, 09:33 AM~17497193
> *not today (saturday) but tomorrow (sunday) yes
> *


ok bro
lol yeah i know i tought we where sunday lol !!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 15 2010, 10:38 AM~17497778
> *ok  bro
> lol  yeah  i  know  i  tought  we  where  sunday  lol  !!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD MORNING CANADA      :h5: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hello hello, hows things mike


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

pics of thursdays 6 mile / 10 KM ride

Park at the corner of Atwater and St-Catherine, Montreal - vue of Plaza Alexis-Nihon mall

















The Old Montreal Forum - Now AMC 22 theatres:









Me -Jay - Syked1:









Jeff - D-Ice:









Montreal Children's hospital and a bus lol









Vue of downtown from the corner of Peel and Wellington, Montreal 

















Five Roses Baking Flour mill:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

back up


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft pics of ride # 2 of the year comin later after i upload them to photobucket


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

gonna go on the birdy one of these days, but means a total tear down of the bike


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 17 2010, 08:14 PM~17521405
> *gonna go on the birdy one of these days, but means a total tear down of the bike
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LOOK JUST LIKE MINE BUT NOT PLATED LOL.
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 17 2010, 10:14 PM~17521405
> *gonna go on the birdy one of these days, but means a total tear down of the bike
> 
> 
> ...


  thats worth a tear down hell yea nice add on brother


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 17 2010, 11:14 PM~17521405
> *gonna go on the birdy one of these days, but means a total tear down of the bike
> 
> 
> ...



What at how! :biggrin: This is great!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ive had them for a few months now, just no time or place right now to do it


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Still got these 2 very similar crown Cads i designed - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping


















Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding - laser cut bike parts prices 

All prices for RAW STEEL in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

*New adjusted prices for May 1st

Laser Cutting Services price list - NO DESIGN/SETUP FEE when buying cut parts

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150 or $80 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 90 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond 










Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount

**Car license plates in 1/8" stainless : Single layer base plate + 1 or 2 small rows of lettering as a double layer

1x = $ 65 Each
3x = $ 45 Each
5x = $ 40 Each
10x = $ 35 Each
50x = $ 30 Each
100x = $ 27 Each

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 15 2010, 11:19 AM~17498012
> *hello hello, hows things mike
> *


.....CHILLIN HOMIE.....HOW BOUT U


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 15 2010, 02:22 PM~17498798
> *pics of thursdays 6 mile / 10 KM ride
> 
> Park at the corner of Atwater and St-Catherine, Montreal - vue of Plaza Alexis-Nihon mall
> ...


....NICE PIC'S.....LOOK'S LIKE A FUN NIGHT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 17 2010, 10:14 PM~17521405
> *gonna go on the birdy one of these days, but means a total tear down of the bike
> 
> 
> ...


...LOOKIN GOOD BRO


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 17 2010, 10:40 PM~17521802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


....WOW......I SEE ALOT OF BIRD CAGES ON THA BLANKET.... :wow: WHAT THAY FOR????? :wow: :biggrin:  LOOKIN SICK BRO


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

TTT.


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 18 2010, 07:32 AM~17525695
> *....WOW......I SEE ALOT OF BIRD CAGES ON THA BLANKET.... :wow: WHAT THAY FOR????? :wow:  :biggrin:   LOOKIN SICK BRO
> *


i think they are the sissy bars,mirrors,seat, and i guess the support bars.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 18 2010, 02:40 PM~17528113
> *i think they are the sissy bars,mirrors,seat, and i guess the support bars.
> *




+ conti kit


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+May 18 2010, 10:25 AM~17525641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it was a really nice night, but sundays ride was even better - 12 miles or 20 Kilometers - pics soon as i can get the cable to charge Jeff's camera (d-ice)


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+May 18 2010, 10:32 AM~17525695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes NO support bars they are for the old 4 bar style conti kits...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

WATS UP HOMIE
TTMFT.. :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:wave: Sup JzN


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: wasup wasup


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

how we doing big j?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 18 2010, 03:25 PM~17529289
> *just looking for a job, my contract ended at my last place cause they sent all assembly to chicago
> *


damn...........


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

big things from Big Jay!!!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79+May 19 2010, 08:22 PM~17543914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir always big things


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 19 2010, 06:19 PM~17544380
> *not bad you matt?
> ya was a shitty deal but oh well better that then dealing with the dudes there
> yes sir always big things
> *


me and my lady split. so next month im back on my own account. mean while i struck a deal some patfor dragon heart,frost bite,hendrix71 and my no name bike.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

cool cool


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

West_13 yr stuff shipped bro


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 20 2010, 05:09 PM~17554928
> *West_13 yr stuff shipped bro
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

my work

http://s743.photobucket.com/home/JC_s_Weld...esign/allalbums


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft did another 20 km or 16 mile ride today


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft did another 20 km or 12 mile ride today


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

up again :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

up up and away


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 25 2010, 04:40 PM~17601778
> *:wave:
> *


how things going for you there?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: hi jimbo  is it hot over there like it is here? we are around 90 + the humidex almost 98 Deg. F


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 26 2010, 07:27 PM~17613641
> *:wave: hi jimbo  is it hot over there like it is here? we are around 90 + the humidex almost 98 Deg. F
> *




I saw 105°F @ 3pm :wow: 


:burn:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

105 Deg F. not here i dont think - that would be over 42 Deg. Celcius Twan it was 40 max


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

BAD ASSSSSSS HOMIE uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: thanks guys


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding - laser cut bike parts prices 

All prices for RAW STEEL in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

*New adjusted prices for May 1st

Laser Cutting Services price list - NO DESIGN/SETUP FEE when buying cut parts

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150 or $85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 90 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond 










Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount

**Car license plates in 1/8" stainless : Single layer base plate + 1 or 2 small rows of lettering as a double layer

1x = $ 65 Each
3x = $ 45 Each
5x = $ 40 Each
10x = $ 35 Each
50x = $ 30 Each
100x = $ 27 Each

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

hey jay i got a bird for ya. but it wasent sitting on a wire. though it was hanging by one.

safe and sound now. :biggrin: 









so how things going for you there?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

awww thats awsome bro, is he hurt or somethin? Me im ok, check yr other place i sent you mail with the fork layout


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 31 2010, 08:23 PM~17658712
> *awww thats awsome bro, is he hurt or somethin? Me im ok, check yr other place i sent you mail with the fork layout
> *


hed been hanging by is leg on a part of our patio roof. i dont think hes hurt. but he was deffinetly hungry. ate half a banana. i think im gonna call him bananas for that reason.thats good. ill check it out. its bout time a got back on my own profile.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 31 2010, 11:22 PM~17658698
> *hey jay i got a bird for ya. but it wasent sitting on a wire. though it was hanging by one.
> 
> safe and sound now. :biggrin:
> ...










 make me think about it


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

wasup wasup just took a ride on my schwinn krate - (before every1 gets all crazy its just a reproduction), damn rides good for a thick slick in the rear and a 16" in the front - cant wait to fix up my real 1972 Schwinn Krate Lemon Peeler


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: THX FOR YOUR HELP TONIGHT BUDDY !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

For 12" parts take off $ 5 a part

16" and 20" all the same prices as listed

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes see list where applicable

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150 or $ 85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ohhh all done now  - steering for 57F100


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

I SAID GOD DAM THAT STEERING WHEEL IS GUNNA LOOK FUCKEN SICK


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

damn right buddy


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 4 2010, 12:15 AM~17690797
> *ohhh all done now  - steering for 57F100
> 
> 
> ...




 Niiiiiiiiccccee :biggrin: 

Good shit bro!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx twan :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

a few cad files i re-worked from the originals for Joe $$ AKA Killa lowrider LUX 514 Montreal - might get cut very soon if all goes well

Sissybar









Handlebars









Forks









Crown









Steering








[/quote]


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> a few cad files i re-worked from the originals for Joe $$ AKA Killa lowrider LUX 514 Montreal - might get cut very soon if all goes well
> 
> Sissybar
> 
> ...


[/quote]
looks sick big Jay.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx matt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> a few cad files i re-worked from the originals for Joe $$ AKA Killa lowrider LUX 514 Montreal - might get cut very soon if all goes well
> 
> Sissybar
> 
> ...


[/quote]
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:   :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
DAMMMM THAT IS SICK WORK RIGHT THERE BUDDY !!!!! 
GREAT JOB !!!!


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

man those parts are looking good,any thing on my forks yet??


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

workin on a few ideas...


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

CANT WAIT im almost done with my frame mods should have it primered by the end of the week cant wait till for the forks


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

here are the skirts for the relay for life raffle bike - Madrigalkustoms


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Base plate i made for my steering, cause i didnt like the old one











































old base


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking good Jay


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 7 2010, 08:44 PM~17720457
> *looking good Jay
> *


thanks Dave :wave:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTMFT.......................... uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx mike


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 8 2010, 10:51 AM~17726473
> *thx mike
> *





.....ANY TIME BROTHER........HOW'S LIFE     WEATHERS BEEN SICK ON MY PART.......SO WE BEEN LOVIN IT OVER HERE :biggrin: :wow: WHEN'S OUR NEXT PROJECT :biggrin: ....I SEE UR FILLED UP THO :wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

shits ok, been off work now for 2 weeks, company closed and moved to chicago...Weather was nice here for 2 to 3 weeks sunny and hot around the 80's and mid 90's, now its back to rain, but we need it for a few forest fires that were burning... Im ready to work on your pedals slowly... send me some pics of leafs or ideas for the leafs and ill slowly bang them out  anytime bro


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: hi Twan, hi Sal


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 8 2010, 04:57 PM~17729225
> *:wave: hi Twan, hi Sal
> *



Sup guys :biggrin: What's hapNn?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 8 2010, 12:57 PM~17729225
> *:wave: hi Twan, hi Sal
> *


What's up syked1 how's everything?


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Jun 8 2010, 05:02 PM~17729278-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not much doin pretty good thx was just cruising the job ads a bit and fuckin with some cads and getting some prices for some dudes


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 8 2010, 05:05 PM~17729320
> *not much doin pretty good thx was just cruising the job ads a bit and fuckin with some cads and getting some prices for some dudes
> *



 Hope you'll find it soon bro!! Don't stop the cads :biggrin: bigger and bigger


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 8 2010, 05:06 PM~17729332
> *:( Hope you'll find it soon bro!! Don't stop the cads :biggrin: bigger and bigger
> *


i have been lookin since april 1st for something good, good pay and there are lots of very cheap ass boss's wanting the world for a dime  - but yes on the bright side, fuck them lol one will come along and i will get them good. Wont ever stop the cads bro, bikes, or fabrication never


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: LIVING LIFE :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup:  LOWRIDER 4 EVER BROTHERS  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hey Matt, twan has a bike with a trike kit, with the same problem as you fitting a sissybar and his new seat, so i can get all the info from him pretty much, unless there are some specific body mods that may require extra attention?


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 8 2010, 05:09 PM~17729366
> *i have been lookin since april 1st for something good, good pay and there are lots of very cheap ass boss's wanting the world for a dime  - but yes on the bright side, fuck them lol one will come along and i will get them good. Wont ever stop the cads bro, bikes, or fabrication never
> *



Yeah, that's why you keep shopping I guess  You'll foind the good one 


:biggrin: Never stop :h5:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yes thats why i am still shopping lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 8 2010, 02:29 PM~17729501
> *hey Matt, twan has a bike with a trike kit, with the same problem as you fitting a sissybar and his new seat,  so i can get all the info from him pretty much, unless there are some specific body mods that may require extra attention?
> *


that will work. just to let you know. the trike kit is an older one. dont know if the work the same way.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 8 2010, 08:32 PM~17731054
> *that will work.  just to let you know. the trike kit is an older one. dont know if the work the same way.
> *


there are only 2 kinds of kits, hollow hub, and the conversion kits whch are based on the schwinn kit, what kit do you have?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 8 2010, 07:06 PM~17731910
> *there are only 2 kinds of kits, hollow hub, and the conversion kits whch are based on the schwinn kit, what kit do you have?
> *


i think i have the reg. might just be old looking cuz it was painted a camoflagh green.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser Cutting

Prices RAW STEEL - No design fee when buying a cut part

For 12" parts take off $ 5 a part

16" and 20" all the same prices as listed

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes see list where applicable

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150 or $ 85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Design / NO Set-Up Fee with cut part

Now for 12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150 or $ 85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

shipping extra


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:
GOOOD MORNING BUDDY 
I REALLY HAVE TO SEE YOU TONIGHT
TO WORK ON THE DRAWING I MADE FOR MY NEW DISPLAY PARTS OR GO FOR A RIDE CUZ IT,S THE DAMMM F1 THIS WEEK-END AND THERE,S NO BIKE INSIDE THE METRO !!!  :thumbsup: 
PM ME BACK TO TELL ME WHEN I CAN DROP BY YOUR PLACE ...
THX    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 11 2010, 08:42 AM~17757600
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :wave:
> GOOOD  MORNING  BUDDY
> I  REALLY HAVE TO  SEE  YOU  TONIGHT
> ...



we gonna have to ride tonight bro, cause i have a ton of shit to do this weekend, got to do shit around here, and a few shoppings for camping gear/trip/chalet stuff, and prep for my trip in July- book camping and hotels, and on top i have a small part time job for a few hours in a place that sells parts for blinds (stores) so i am helping them out in the warehouse till the end of the month. 5+5 hours this weekend, and all next week, and i think the 2 full weeks after that until monday July 5th or maybe tuesday the 6th depending on how things go cause they are behind, and a guy is going to Cambodia for those 3 weeks so busy busy - next weekend tho ill be free we can work on the bikes downstairs


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 11 2010, 06:12 PM~17761918
> *we gonna have to ride tonight bro, cause i have a ton of shit to do this weekend, got to do shit around here, and a few shoppings for camping gear/trip/chalet stuff, and prep for my trip in July- book camping and hotels, and on top i have a small part time job for a few hours in a place that sells parts for blinds (stores) so i am helping them out in the warehouse till the end of the month. 5+5 hours this weekend, and all next week, and i think the 2 full weeks after that until monday July 5th or maybe tuesday the 6th depending on how things go cause they are behind, and a guy is going to Cambodia for those 3 weeks so busy busy - next weekend tho ill be free we can work on the bikes downstairs
> *


X8
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
GREAT NEWS I,M REAL HAPPY FOR YOU !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lildough (Jul 26, 2009)

dats a bad mofo     :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 14 2010, 10:03 PM~17789390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: its for me :cheesy: 























































:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 15 2010, 01:03 AM~17789390
> *
> 
> 
> ...




you got it plated?? :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Jun 15 2010, 03:52 PM~17794182
> *:cheesy: its for me :cheesy:
> :biggrin:
> *




:0 I thought it was for me.....


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

lol lol no cest mon plaque a moi, y rien changer desous lol, cetais juste pour mettre un pix  etais deja plater, cest mon bird on a wire qui nest pas encore faite, mais japport mes oisseau au MM pour un quote


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

HI BRO !!!!
WASUP DIDE YOU START THE CAD 4 MY DISPLAY ??? 
& WHAT ARE YOU DOING THURSDAY AFTERNONE ??????
CUZ I,M GOING TO DAVE PLACE TO PICK UP THE PART FROM JAS !!!!   :thumbsup: 
MAYBE WE COULD DO SOMETHING OR MEET UP SOME WHERE TO GO RIDE ..


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 15 2010, 09:03 PM~17797017
> *HI  BRO  !!!!
> WASUP  DIDE  YOU START  THE CAD  4  MY DISPLAY  ???
> &  WHAT  ARE YOU  DOING  THURSDAY  AFTERNONE  ??????
> ...



the cad was done a long time ago, when i got the quote, because i need the file to get the quote. I have to pass an order with afew other parts in a day or 2... Thursday, if it is nicew ya we could probably ride, if its not nice out, i may have some other shit i may have to do.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 15 2010, 10:10 PM~17797577
> *the cad was done a long time ago, when i got the quote, because i need the file to get the quote. I have to pass an order with afew other parts in a day or 2... Thursday, if it is nicew ya we could probably ride, if its not nice out, i may have some other shit i may have to do.
> *


COOL BRO !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
I,LL GIVE YOU A CALL ON THURSDAY HAVE A GOOD NIGHT BUDDY !!!!  :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

back TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Sent my double layer and triple layer birds from my plaque to plating - black chrome middle layer bird, gold top layer bird


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 16 2010, 07:48 PM~17809249
> *Sent my double layer and triple layer birds from my plaque to plating - black chrome middle layer bird, gold top layer bird
> *


sounds good jay.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

hey jay canada gots the coolest shit. if i could viset one place out your way . ited have to be the edmunton mall. :biggrin: i mean for it to have a full size ice skate ring,a water park,a huge roller coaster and much much more. thated be an exspereince.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ya im not sure, but it may be bigger then mall of americas in minnesota


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 18 2010, 11:03 PM~17829769
> *ya im not sure, but it may be bigger then mall of americas in minnesota
> *


i hear its the largest in the world. i havent heard of the minnesota mall.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 19 2010, 12:41 AM~17829125
> *hey jay canada gots the coolest shit. if i could viset one place out your way . ited have to be the edmunton mall.  :biggrin:  i mean for it to have a full size ice skate ring,a water park,a huge roller coaster and much much more. thated be an exspereince.
> *



yuppp its a huge ass place, hotels eveything, dont even have to go outside. but then again at -40 in the winter, you need a place indoors to b able to do shit in winter time


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 20 2010, 01:10 AM~17835972
> *yuppp its a huge ass place, hotels eveything, dont even have to go outside. but then again at -40 in the winter, you need a place indoors to b able to do shit in winter time
> *




you can swim in the big pool or watersliding inside  you can also go skiing or shoveling some shit


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

HAPPY FATHERSDAY JAY. HOWS THE DAY TREATING YOU?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

good thx, happy fathers day to you too bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 21 2010, 03:50 PM~17846113
> *ttt
> *


   :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

hows things going on the cads?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

comin along here and there


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 21 2010, 05:07 PM~17848230
> *comin along here and there
> *


ok over here. though the show was a total fail. 
nobody showed the suport.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

for real? wtf thats a show site? looks like a ghost town  sorry to hear that bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

went to see my birds at M&M and damnnnnn they are fukin niceeeeee, cant wait to pick them up thursday or friday. Then off to fix up the base plate with his final last touch before chroming  - i have to round/angle the edges of the fronts of the handles like the bike club plaques, so it can fit in my conti kit/plaque holder

Bird on a Wire plaque - Base - chrome 

1st layer of birds - Black chrome

2nd (top) layer of birds - 18 K GOLD

gonna be damn sick


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 21 2010, 10:33 PM~17851748
> *for real? wtf thats a show site? looks like a ghost town  sorry to hear that bro
> *


yea. that would of been it this year. but next year i have plans for a nice green grassy park with a large amount of trees . it even gots a dog park area. located on the mother road route 66. so hopfully some of the homies from here will back me next year .


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 22 2010, 07:28 PM~17858486
> *yea. that would of been it this year. but next year i have plans for a nice green grassy park with a large amount of trees . it even gots a dog park area. located on the mother road route 66. so hopfully some of the homies from here will back me next year .
> *


cool bro, sounds wicked, btw your next homie, finished most my other stuff so i am gfonna concentrate on hookin your stuff up now


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 22 2010, 04:50 PM~17858724
> *cool bro, sounds wicked, btw your next homie, finished most my other stuff so i am gfonna concentrate on hookin your stuff up now
> *


alright cool. i got the 200 for you and the exstra 40 for D-twist to make the centure bar. just let me know when to send it off to you,and how the system works as to out of country mailing. lol just dont want to send the money and it end up in egypt.  :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 22 2010, 09:10 PM~17859411
> *alright cool. i got the 200 for you and the exstra 40 for D-twist to make the centure bar. just let me know when to send it off to you,and how the system works as to out of country mailing. lol just dont want to send the money and it end up in egypt.   :biggrin:
> *



no probs bud  so D will make the bar ship to me then i send you everything together is good right? He will have stuff to send me soon, maybe he can do them together and ship both to me so you dont pay much shipping then, you gonna send a M.O. or paypal for payment?? if its a M.o. send it hidden in 2 layers of paper, then the envellope by USPS they have worked with our Canada Post since the beginning of time  so no worries there. You can make just 1 MO to me if you want or make 2 of them ship both to me, and ill mail it to darin for free (only a .52) cent stamp  and he'll have it 2 days later


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 22 2010, 07:22 PM~17860129
> *no probs bud  so D will make the bar ship to me then i send you everything together is good right? He will have stuff to send me soon, maybe he can do them together and ship both to me so you dont pay much shipping then, you gonna send a M.O. or paypal for payment?? if its a M.o. send it hidden in 2 layers of paper, then the envellope by USPS they have worked with our Canada Post since the beginning of time  so no worries there. You can make just 1 MO to me if you want or make 2 of them ship both to me, and ill mail it to darin for free (only a .52) cent stamp  and he'll have it 2 days later
> *


cool. yea. but how ive got it planned out is everything you said exsept instead of sending it all to me, have it shipped to danial(childsplay69) this way it will save me on sending it after reaceveing it. also then d can automaticly get it to the paz bros for the engraving and plating.

i havent got a paypal acount. but m/o i can do. do you have a circle k gas station or money gram over there? if not ill let mymom know that we are going to be making a trip to usps. 
that would work alot easyer. this way you can get it all done when you need it done.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 22 2010, 11:16 PM~17860776
> *cool. yea. but how ive got it planned out is everything you said exsept instead of sending it all to me, have it shipped to danial(childsplay69) this way it will save me on sending it after reaceveing it. also then d can automaticly get it to the paz bros for the engraving and plating.
> 
> i havent got a paypal acount. but m/o i can do. do you have a circle k gas station or money gram over there?  if not ill let mymom know that we are going to be making a trip to usps.
> ...


cool sounds good bro  no we dont have circle K where i am, but in the west coast there are a few if i remember when i was younger

ya sorry i only accept the USPS INTERNATIONAL M.O. in $ USD cashable in Canada because they are sure safe and i can cash them at our postal outlets because of a long time agreement since many years


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 22 2010, 08:20 PM~17860834
> *cool sounds good bro  no we dont have circle K where i am, but in the west coast there are a few if i remember when i was younger
> 
> ya sorry i only accept the USPS INTERNATIONAL M.O. in $ USD cashable in Canada because they are sure safe and i can cash them at our postal outlets because of a long time agreement since many years
> *


alright. thats good.  so just let derrin know what we got planned up as to payments .as he may have forgotten with all he has to think about during the days. also this way he will be prepaird for it. and ill do the same with danial on the shipping destination.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ok will do


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 22 2010, 08:55 PM~17861332
> *ok will do
> *


alright. d said to ship them straight to the paz bros.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

are they going to be polished? d asked.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 24 2010, 08:43 PM~17878986
> *are they going to be polished? d asked.
> *


no i get them as raw steel - still has the black hot rolled "scale" on them


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 25 2010, 04:32 AM~17883446
> *no i get them as raw steel - still has the black hot rolled "scale" on them
> *


how much is it usualy to get them polished?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i dunno i never do it lol


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

whoever plates will have to polish anyways


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

passionate63 Forks:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

gonna get my birds today


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

guess not the platers were closed


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

maybe today the plating shop will be open


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 29 2010, 08:17 AM~17914755
> *maybe today the plating shop will be open
> *



:x:


Can't wait too see these pics :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

it was open, dropped off the pendants, and picked up my birds... pics soon


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 29 2010, 06:06 PM~17918986
> *it was open, dropped off the pendants, and picked up my birds... pics soon
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 29 2010, 06:06 PM~17918986
> *it was open, dropped off the pendants, and picked up my birds... pics soon
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

uploading


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 29 2010, 07:40 PM~17919749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
dammmmmm bro that look so sick !!!
great job big-j :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yessss they are fukin nice, im done supper and comin now bro


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

These birds are fucking tight bro... dayummmm :biggrin:  

Plaque is show chrome or black chrome?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 29 2010, 09:02 PM~17920403
> *  These birds are fucking tight bro... dayummmm :biggrin:
> 
> Plaque is show chrome or black chrome?
> *


plaque isnt plated yet  just to get an idea, but it will be regular chrome


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 29 2010, 11:30 PM~17921880
> *plaque isnt plated yet  just to get an idea, but it will be regular chrome
> *




yeah sorry I forget a word... That's the answer!!! Nice  


Contrast of black chrome and a touch of gold gonna be sick azfuk :ekk:

great job bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 29 2010, 11:33 PM~17921919
> *yeah sorry I forget a word... That's the answer!!! Nice
> Contrast of black chrome and a touch of gold gonna be sick azfuk :ekk:
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: x2


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

to tha toppppppp


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 30 2010, 12:38 AM~17922672
> *to tha toppppppp
> *



:h5: of page 78


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :h5: :420: WAS UP HOMIE'S


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+Jul 1 2010, 01:46 AM~17932602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

goin there soon with jeffy


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 2 2010, 06:24 PM~17947626
> *goin there soon with jeffy
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: you lucky guys  The weather is fucking incerdible   and some uffin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 2 2010, 06:26 PM~17947636
> *:thumbsup: you lucky guys  The weather is fucking incerdible     and some uffin:
> *


bah un peu nuageux ici


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt nice ride last night with d-ice


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 3 2010, 04:24 PM~17953518
> *ttt nice ride last night with d-ice
> *


 :biggrin: YEAH I GOT HOME AT 3.3O AM LOL BUT IT WAS A REAL NICE ONE !!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

cool i got home around 2:30 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

up up and away


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

to da top


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

to tha matha fakin top


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 7 2010, 02:54 PM~17984690
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: how shit going with that west fool?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bunk as hell no word from his mommy since last week


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

heres pics of it in 2009


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 7 2010, 07:09 PM~17987015
> *bunk as hell no word from his mommy since last week
> *


shit this kid really gonna have his head up his ass when you and the homies are done with him.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 8 2010, 03:22 PM~17993445
> *shit this kid really gonna have his head up his ass when you and the homies are done with him.
> *


damn str8 homie...he/his family got another thing comin if it goes too far


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 8 2010, 03:34 PM~17995196
> *damn str8 homie...he/his family got another thing comin if it goes too far
> *


so besides the deal with the kid. how was your 4th of july weekend?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hehehe it was cool, but we had thursday the 1st off for our version of the same idea Canada day


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 8 2010, 06:48 PM~17996697
> *hehehe it was cool, but we had thursday the 1st off for our version of the same idea Canada day
> *


thats cool. so hey when do you want me to send the money out to you?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

im goin on vacation here for a couple weeks when i get back the beg. of Aug. we will work it then


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i have to work with twan regarding the sissybar so it works good... liek i said debut of august when i get back from vacation we have our BBQ the 8th, so i will measure all sorts of shit on his bike, to make sure it will work out well


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1+Jul 8 2010, 07:50 PM~17997455-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds good. you enjoy your self .


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx bud  gonna do some fishing, chillin on the lake, and reno'ing the cabin


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

up


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: 
 :wave: :wave: 
HI BUDDY !!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

breaker breaker over copythat 10-4 good buddy


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 12 2010, 10:34 PM~18029758
> *breaker breaker over copythat 10-4 good buddy
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 12 2010, 10:34 PM~18029758
> *breaker breaker over copythat 10-4 good buddy
> *


break her brake her of her cop, I dating for good buddy? 

c'est tu ça mais en d'autres mots? :0 



forget about it  


When you leaving bro?


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 12 2010, 11:25 PM~18030398
> *break her brake her of her cop, I dating for good buddy?
> 
> c'est tu ça mais en d'autres mots?  :0
> ...


YEAH FORGET ABOULT IT !!!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 12 2010, 11:59 PM~18030876
> *YEAH  FORGET  ABOULT  IT  !!!
> *



it's already done


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 13 2010, 12:01 AM~18030920
> *it's already done
> *


 :biggrin: 
WHAT ARE YOU TALKING LOL !!! :biggrin: :rofl:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

no cest un affaaire de langage de trucker pis leur C-B (tse les radios) 

je part samedi matin de tres bonheur


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: 
:wave: :wave: 

HI BUDDY !!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 13 2010, 07:19 PM~18038101
> *
> 
> 
> ...



T * T * T


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup ttmft


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 13 2010, 09:06 AM~18033242
> *no cest un affaaire de langage de trucker pis leur C-B (tse les radios)
> 
> je part samedi matin de tres bonheur
> *




:roflmao: ahha, Je connais pas encore ce langage là, mais sa sonne bien!!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

lol


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 15 2010, 03:59 PM~18056021
> *ttt
> *


hey jay are you still looking for a radio flyer trike?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

maybe ? :0


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

out for vacation till Aug. 3rd, be back soon :thumbsup:

wont have much time for the internet so email me if anything urgent

[email protected]


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 16 2010, 09:02 PM~18065869
> *maybe ?  :0
> *


found one for 20$ on craigslist. in az


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ok, i will have to hold off for now...unless its part of the deal ? lol ")


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 31 2010, 10:04 PM~18195698
> *thanks for the bumps... did 12 hours of road today stayin at a motel and got 8 more hours tomorrow...
> Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting
> 
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part

Now for 12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150  or $ 85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - 46 teeth for 26" $50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

shipping extra


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt awsome 4th annual BBQ guys


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 8 2010, 03:14 PM~18257509
> *ttt awsome 4th annual BBQ guys
> *




4 sure bro :biggrin: it was greattt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

ZZZZZZZ zzzzzzzzz ZZZZZ zzzzzzz 
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
ZZZZZZ !!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

wasup guys


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

That's good bro


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: 


HI BRO DOING SOMETHING TONIGHT ???


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yes im busy doin laundry and cleaning up


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 10 2010, 04:07 PM~18275964
> *yes im busy doin laundry and cleaning up
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 

cool it will be 4 a next time !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

TT mf T


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx for the pix twan


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 10 2010, 10:45 PM~18279622
> *thx for the pix twan
> *



yeah no prob  but I didn't take a lot of shots of your bike bro....
 :thumbsdown:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

its ok, quality over quantity


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 10 2010, 11:11 PM~18279984
> *its ok, quality over quantity
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: 

:0 did you take the measurements you've needed on the trike!!! I just remember that right now..... :wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 10 2010, 11:38 PM~18280291
> *:biggrin: :thumbsup:
> 
> :0 did you take the measurements you've needed on the trike!!! I just remember that right now..... :wow:
> *



ma phrase est-elle bien écrite?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 10 2010, 11:40 PM~18280326
> *ma phrase est-elle bien écrite?
> *


oui cest bien ecrit... ummmmm no jai oublier un peu lol, mais me trouver un faceon de le faire


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 11 2010, 01:34 AM~18281613
> *oui cest bien ecrit... ummmmm no jai oublier un peu lol, mais me trouver un faceon de le faire
> *



pas assez de temps de 10 à 5 pour faire ça  joke bro.... mais dit moi ce que tu as besoin je peut les prendre au pire


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 10 2010, 10:42 PM~18279591
> *
> 
> 
> ...



f*ck i cant wait to get the rest of my shit on that bike


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering)

Now for 12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150  or $ 90 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 for 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - 46 teeth for 26" $50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

shipping extra


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 12 2010, 02:29 PM~18293128
> *f*ck i cant wait to get the rest of my shit on that bike
> *



yeah bro :biggrin: this brod on that damn wire gonna be sick with all that blsack chrome and the crazy plaque


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx for the picture dave :thumbsup:









yes all that black chrome and birdcage parts gonna shine one day


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

nice


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Ahhh heres something new to gawk at  

stainless mirrors & mild steel birdcage square twists
Engraved




























































































































Back to parts for the blue schwinn 

Steering wheel from Str8-clownin but fabbed by some other dude:


























Seat post nothin special:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Sissybar as it is now still raw, may have to make ajdustments so it works with the seat, frame & conti kit


















































































Engraved seat pan:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

:0 :thumbsup: :worship: 
SUP BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 16 2010, 11:36 PM~18328106
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Peut-être mettre 2 oiseaux au lieu des petites plaques qui tiennent le sissybar dans le bas


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

mmmm jai deja grinder les plaque de monture pour avoir un shape plus fluide, mais cest la reste je veut changer pour donner plus de guele, p-e 2 autre B-Cage avec un autre shape completement faut ca part de la axle, passer ver le devant avant de revenir en arrierre pour poigner le seatpan car cest plus court que les normal


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i got 2 old rusted but no dings bullet lights for dynamo's that would be good for engraving and re-chrome or a rat rod

$15 + shipping($10 each) each or both for $40 shipped with mount arm also rusted but no dings pix soon


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

a lot of really nice work on this bike hope to see it done


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Aug 18 2010, 08:59 PM~18346628
> *a lot of really nice work on this bike hope to see it done
> *


thx alex, lots of plating to be done in black chrome


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 18 2010, 07:38 PM~18346001
> *i got 2 old rusted but no dings bullet lights for dynamo's that would be good for engraving and re-chrome or a rat rod
> 
> $15 + shipping($10 each) each or both for $40 shipped with mount arm also rusted but no dings pix soon
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 18 2010, 10:57 PM~18347964
> *thx alex, lots of plating to be done in black chrome
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 18 2010, 10:57 PM~18347964
> *thx alex, lots of plating to be done in black chrome
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: 
:wave: 

HI BIG BRO !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hello hello :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

up up and away


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

nice pics! What's up J?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

not much just took my dogs for a walk, now eating lunch and waiting to hear back from a place for a job maybe


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 25 2010, 01:46 PM~18402511
> *not much just took my dogs for a walk, now eating lunch and waiting to hear back from a place for a job maybe
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: REALLY GOOOOD I WISH YOU THE BEST OF LUCK ON YOUR JOB !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

HI BIG-J HOW DIDE THAT JOB CALL WHENT ???


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 27 2010, 03:47 PM~18421468
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> HI  BIG-J  HOW  DIDE  THAT  JOB  CALL  WHENT  ???
> *


he asked me to come in on monday to discuss the pay and start working


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 27 2010, 04:01 PM~18421566
> *he asked me to come in on monday to discuss the pay and start working
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
AS TONY THE TIGER WOULD SAY : THAT,S GREAAAAT !!!! 
I,M REALLY GLAD FOR YOU BUDDY !!! :cheesy:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

my daily rider for the past 2 years... done 960 KM which = about 580 miles in the past 2 summers


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 28 2010, 01:28 PM~18427510
> *my daily rider for the past 2 years... done 960 KM which = about 580 miles in the past 2 summers
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: 


:wave: Sup Jay


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 28 2010, 01:28 PM~18427510
> *my daily rider for the past 2 years... done 960 KM which = about 580 miles in the past 2 summers
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

x2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)

12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price as mentioned

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes where applicable

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 175 - $ 90 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75 for 12" - $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - 46 teeth for 26" $ 50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 50
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond










Bike Club Plaques - very intricate or lots of lettering + $25:

$75 raw steel 

+ $60 Chrome 

+ $125 polish and engraving 

= $260 for 1 badass plaque all finished engraved

$130 chromed but no engraving

discounts on cutting only on multiples 3x and up

Pendants - very intricate or lots of lettering + $25 1/8" Stainless: 

$70 each stainless polished mirror finish

1/8" Regular Steel Raw

$50


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond










ALSO FOR SALE 26" forks and steering

Spider and web theme

Parts i designed and cut for nickname: 57f100 

If no 1 buys them and he doesn't show up soon and ill probably raffle them for the asking price worth of tickets - example 20x $10 or something

26" forks - Web design 
Steering Wheel - Spider


































$200 + PayPal fees shipped to you in the USA... 

ALSO 2" and 3" air cylinders

1x (single) $22 SHIPPED each via PayPal includes fees

2x (pair) $ 36 + PayPal fees SHIPPED

or a lot of 10x - $175 + PayPal fees SHIPPED

20x (3") - $300 + PayPal fees Shipped 


i have PayPal or accept USPS International M.O. (I'm in Canada - must be the pink international version - cash-able outside the USA)

email / PayPal: [email protected]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: 
:wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: have a good day guys, gonna be sunny but a bit colder


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 15 2010, 11:04 AM~18573726
> *:wave: have a good day guys, gonna be sunny but a bit colder
> *


just a bit colder you say  d - ice-j love that even more whene lt,s 2 go riding !!!!  :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

re-bump ttt lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thats very nice both of them and the trim very sexy (no ****)


> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 20 2010, 04:39 PM~18614080
> *re-bump ttt lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 20 2010, 07:42 PM~18614115
> *thats very nice both of them and the trim very sexy (no ****)
> *


thx its probably about time i put it on my bike, but i might wait until i can tap the hole for the screws


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

my 26" daily im working on too:


























































and one of my 20" dailies i dont ride much since 2 years:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i also got this bad boy its an OG Rapido that i got brand new in the box - made in the czech republic around end 70's begginning 80's - 3 pc crank, i added the ram horn style handle bars, and painted the forks red - put over 600-700 miles on this bike these past 2 summers with my homie D-Ice AKA Jeffy


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

two way tape thats how a few people done it ????
i ended up putting them spikes on t4s bike 
screw from the inside then the spikes are treaded


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 20 2010, 07:47 PM~18614171
> *two way tape  thats how a few people done it ????
> i ended up putting them spikes on t4s bike
> screw from the inside then the spikes are treaded
> *


ya worst off ill use some of that double sided tape, might be easier to work with


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bought these from an old member of our local LUX 

Deville on here


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

HAVE A GOOOOOD DAY BIG BRO & I,LL SEE YOU SUNDAY AROUND 6.30 AT YOUR PLACE FOR ARE RIDE !!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

YES SIR


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 23 2010, 08:49 PM~18647840
> *bought these from an old member of our local LUX
> 
> Deville on here
> ...


man you otta build it with the way it is all messed up it be bad a$$$


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

if they were stripped, cleaned up and plated they would be super badass parts, and the frame is a custom 20" limo frame

hell if some1 got $500 to drop ill sell em the parts as is...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

good night guys, lol just woke up on the couch watching tv hehehehehehe man vs wild survival show


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

wasup wasup


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

a new thing brewing in 2 weeks


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

big shouts ou to Reynaldo866 for helpin me buy a schwinn girls frame off Ebay, because the seller wouldnt ship directly to canada, thanks buddy 

got myself a nice march 1979 ( my birth month and year) schwinn girls frame with chainguard, etc

thanks again bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

gonna send D-twist a old ass sproket for a re-work, should have some news on it in a few weeks


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 3 2010, 12:06 PM~18723728
> *gonna send D-twist a old ass sproket for a re-work, should have some news on it in a few weeks
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: mailing it today well tomorrow lol


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 3 2010, 12:06 PM~18723728
> *gonna send D-twist a old ass sproket for a re-work, should have some news on it in a few weeks
> *


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 3 2010, 02:11 PM~18724102
> *
> *


sent the sproket, you might not get it until next week, they said something like its an open 4 days via regular air


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

March 1979 Schwinn Fair Lady Frame, Chainguard, and forks Serial# CQ.....


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 7 2010, 06:04 AM~18758014
> *sent the sproket, you might not get it until next week, they said something like its an open 4 days via regular air
> *


*received it today, will hopefully have some pics in a few days*


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

nice nice  cant wait


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Gladly accepting orders from those of you who may have been turned away by TNT, i treat all my customers with the same no matter what they spend with me, and provide great customer service


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

gonna have news soon about a custom d-twist sproket for this bike  birdcage and d-twist swirls all the way baby


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 14 2010, 07:41 PM~18812448
> *ttmft
> *




:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 










:wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*check your email, there's a pic of it all completed! *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

if u dont mind im posting it


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Hot Damn :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 12 2010, 04:34 PM~18792716
> *Gladly accepting orders from those of you who may have been turned away by TNT, i treat all my customers with the same no matter what they spend with me, and provide great customer service
> *


i can vouch for that


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 17 2010, 06:56 PM~18835106
> *Hot Damn :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: ............................................. :wow: .............................................. :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ha siked........is that 4 ur bike...???how many bird cages u got now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 18 2010, 02:03 PM~18841458
> *ha siked........is that 4 ur bike...???how many bird cages u got now :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



of course its for this bike, with that ill be over 40-45 birdcages in total  
bird city


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 18 2010, 01:13 PM~18841541
> *of course its for this bike, with that ill be over 40-45 birdcages in total
> bird city
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fuckin kool man


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

cant wait to see it on :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump bump bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 17 2010, 06:56 PM~18835106
> *Hot Damn :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*shipped it out today, you'll have it tomorrow*


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx D


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

got it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

just bought this fender guard bumper :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 23 2010, 04:22 PM~18888712
> *just bought this fender guard bumper  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :biggrin: 
dammm that,s great !!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup and im lookin for the other original style for the front :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

GOOOOD MORNING BRO & A GREAT DAY TO YOU !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx u too


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

gonna start working on my 26" daily again soon


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

to da topppppp


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

up up and away :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ill have pix tonight of my OG old school fender guard bumpers and the march 1979 schwinn girls frame i got last night... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

still havent taken the pics maybe this evening  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 22 2010, 12:38 PM~19132000
> *ttt
> *


HI BIG BRO WHAT,S NEW !!!!  :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

not much buddy, another day another dollar


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

dayum i found a sick ass 1979 schwinn hurricane 5 speed and i bought it  i also bought 2 lil tigers too  thx ebay


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 23 2010, 11:26 AM~19141459
> *Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting
> 
> Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)

12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price as mentioned except pedals

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes where applicable

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 175(basic round 1" centre bar and basic round non-standard or square or non-machined grip bars - if exact grip sized bars required add $25 for machining services) 
2x 3/16" Handlebars Plates $ 90 for just the 2 plates, you find the rest/recycle/asmbl
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75 for 12" - $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90 - 3/4" $100
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - 46 teeth for 26" $ 50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 50
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 70.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $175 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

Shipping extra


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## malicioso (Oct 5, 2010)

nice bike homie :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx a lot :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

up ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt

























put your gun down honky or i kill the bitch:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 21 2010, 10:29 PM~19388545
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


lol :biggrin: nice pics bro & have a nice day
buddy time for me to go ride ..
  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
:h5: :yes:
 

T-T-T FOR THE BIRD !!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hell yeah x2 :h5:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

have a great day birdie !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 24 2010, 11:44 AM~19410265
> *have  a great  day  birdie  !!!!  :biggrin:   :thumbsup:
> :wave:  :wave:
> 
> *


you too buddy


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 30 2010, 09:05 PM~19461220
> *ttt
> *


:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 

hi buddy how are you & yup as you see i,m still in 1 piece  lol !!!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 30 2010, 10:23 PM~19461793
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> hi  buddy  how are you & yup  as  you see  i,m  still  in  1  piece     lol  !!!!!
> *



good stuff :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

need to clear some space, buy a dope frame for the wifey or GF 

$200 raw as is comes with both sets of cups and should fit standard bearings and 1 pc crank 

there is $70 or so with taxes just in those forged steel pieces(3 used in total at about $20-$25 each) 

It was a folding bike that i cut out the folding unit and the rest of the in between bar and added a forged steel panel in place, also added part of the panel as skirts, and yes chain should pass with no problem as the skirt sits with its lower edge outside of the frame  - still have to get a 3rd forged steel piece to finish up, but almost there


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

HA<span style=\'color:green\'>PP<span style=\'color:blue\'>Y NEW YEAR BIG BUDDY !!!!! </span></span> uffin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

you too homie


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 1 2011, 02:14 AM~19472411
> *you too homie
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:  thx !!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Ahhh heres something to gawk at  

stainless mirrors & mild steel birdcage square twists
Engraved


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 30 2009, 05:21 PM~13433815
> *got it painted in 07, it was finished at the end of september so i mounted it for the last show of the year with what i had layin around and then i also took it to a park up  the street for some sun:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

back to parts for the blue schwinn 

Steering wheel fabbed by some other dude in the states - i am gonna change the base plate:


























new baseplate:









Seat post:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

got a schwinn speedo like this one im gonna engrave










and i ran into some Lucky 7 rims (68 spokes) that i am goin to hopefully bless real good first before mounting them


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

got this badge and the trim to go with


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Engraved seat pan i was gonna use on this bike, but its too short, better for a 12/16" bike, so im changing direction with it(not for sale):

























































[/quote]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Conti kit 4 bars:










































Conti Kit Rim Mount/plaque holder(made by me):


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:0


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

nothing special/rien de special











































and the part we dont see the rectangle tube where the plaque goes has twist around it - finally finished on both sides - now the final blending can start


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

real nice pics brother !!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 23 2011, 03:28 PM~19674322
> *got a schwinn speedo like this one im gonna engrave
> 
> 
> ...


I WANTE THOSE RIMS WHAT,S YOUR PRICE ?? 
LOL  :rofl: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
DAMMM THERE NICE !!!!! :yes:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

never for sale, and soon they might be even nicer, i have to make a few decisions about what i am doing to them


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 25 2011, 07:29 PM~19695587
> *never for sale, and soon they might be even nicer, i have to make a few decisions about what i am doing to them
> *


DAMMMMM I KNEW YOU WHERE ABOULT TO SAY SOMTHING LIKE THAT !!!!   :biggrin: 
ALL THAT PUT A SIDE WHAT,S NEW BIG-J !!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

not much just more problems with getting the suicidal motorcycle plaque engraved, have more to do be4 the guy can make the engraving...sucks ass


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

HAVVE A GOOD DAY BUDDY !!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx u too bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 2 2011, 08:04 PM~19769505
> *  :biggrin: ttt
> *


HI BUDDY I,LL TRY TO CALL YOU TONIGHT OR TOMOROW !!!!! :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

HI BUDDY !!!! :wave: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

TGIF :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

making another newer version of a baseplate for my steering wheel, frst one i didnt like and i had to make size adjustments












coaster brake arm adaptor to weld to bike frames, i got a few extras for $30 shipped any where in the USA


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

:uh: 30 for 1???


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yeah that includes the $10 it costs to ship to the USA from canada, if you dont like it then go somewhere else, otherwise step off


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 26 2011, 12:58 PM~19966818
> *yeah that includes the $10 it costs to ship to the USA from canada, if you dont like it then go somewhere else, otherwise step off
> *


wow i was just askin it said u had a few n i thought the few for 30 or one for thirty was wut i was wonderin.......ur a fuckin ***** glad i didnt get my parts done by you dick head


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:0 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: 


:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Feb 26 2011, 06:02 PM~19967463
> *wow i was just askin it said u had a few n i thought the few for 30 or one for thirty was wut i was wonderin.......ur a fuckin ***** glad i didnt get my parts done by you dick head
> *


ok guy :angry:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1+Aug 14 2010, 05:56 PM~18309498-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 20 2011, 10:15 PM~20137858
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hi Paul  :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

ttt!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx dude


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:thumbsup: ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


Ant-Wan said:


>


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

It was nice watching your bike come along!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks heres my display board i made today at work- laser engraved lettering on a blue coated aluminum sheet


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

change anything up on the bike?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup made a new steering wheel base, and bought some og nos accessories to add like fender guards and tail lights and a bat holder


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

still have a ton of parts to chrome, and actually i am getting a D-twist birdcage handle bars from one of our old members Joe $$ who had them a couple years and never did anything with them, so that will be anice addition too


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Much love homie, hope I can make it to a show that your at


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

kool, i wish i could enter the USA but with a criminal recored we are cant cross the border


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

syked1 said:


> kool, i wish i could enter the USA but with a criminal recored we are cant cross the border


I can understand, I have a passport and I'm down to drive.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

cool homie, if you never been up to canada, you should come up and visit, especially since yr close to us just across the lake from Ontario


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

syked1 said:


> cool homie, if you never been up to canada, you should come up and visit, especially since yr close to us just across the lake from Ontario


Just let me know when the shows are homie!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

cool we will be going to Toronto this summer for a joint LUX and Majestics show, but i dunno the date yet. ill keep you posted


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

Kiloz said:


> Just let me know when the shows are homie!


hey homie we will sure do keep you posted that would be real cool to see you !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## joemoney (Feb 22, 2012)

keep the good work brother!!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx joe, the bike will look good with the new handle bars


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt bump bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump Lux Montreal 6th annual BBQ tomorrow


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt my bike at the end of 2012


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

probably gonna sell my bike whole or part it out... already sold the light bracket, handlebars, seat pan, and pedals...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Looking to sell this bike and move on...would sell parts and frame seperate
Will ship


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

looking to sell my bike with or with-out the black chromed parts and my raw unfinished parts...

Kandy Cobalt Schwinn girls Frame: $450
Black Chrome forks: $500
Black Chrome gooseneck: $200
raw 4 bar conti-kit that holds a plaque: $300 
raw D-twist sprocket: $200 - sold
raw birdcage sissybar: $120
raw birdcage steering with laser cut base with bird cut outs: $140
raw stainless mirrors with engraving 2x: $200
Chrome vintage rear bumper: $100
Chrome vintage front bumper: $75
chrome rear dual color red/orange lights 2x: $80
Vintage Androck Bat Holder: $150
Bicycle rear turn signal light: $80
Gold fender braces 3x: $60
Gold crank & sprocket: $30
total: $2600 +

will sell whole as is for $2000


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

pics of parts not shown before


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

more:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Also have a chrome d-twist schwinn kickstand made of hexagon instead of square steel chromed. $125 obo


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Kickstand and sprocket sold


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Conti kit back for sale


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt parting out or will sell complete with whats left...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

looking to sell my bike with or with-out the black chromed parts and my raw unfinished parts...

Kandy Cobalt Schwinn girls Frame: $450
Black Chrome forks: $500
Black Chrome gooseneck: $200
raw 4 bar conti-kit that holds a plaque: $300 - for sale again
raw D-twist sprocket: $200 - sold
raw birdcage sissybar: $120
raw birdcage steering with laser cut base with bird cut outs: $140
raw stainless mirrors with engraving 2x: $200
Chrome vintage rear bumper: $100
Chrome vintage front bumper: $75
chrome rear dual color red/orange lights 2x: $80
Vintage Androck Bat Holder: $150
Bicycle rear turn signal light: $80
Gold fender braces 3x: $60
Gold crank & sprocket: $30
total: $2600 +

will sell whole as is for $2000


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

for sale hit me up


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

looking to sell my bike with or with-out the black chromed parts and my raw unfinished parts...

Kandy Cobalt Schwinn girls Frame: $450
Black Chrome forks: $500
Black Chrome gooseneck: $200
raw 4 bar conti-kit that holds a plaque: $300 - for sale again
raw D-twist sprocket: $200 - sold
raw birdcage sissybar: $120
raw birdcage steering with laser cut base with bird cut outs: $140
raw stainless mirrors with engraving 2x: $200
Chrome vintage rear bumper: $100
Chrome vintage front bumper: $75
chrome rear dual color red/orange lights 2x: $80
Vintage Androck Bat Holder: $150
Bicycle rear turn signal light: $80
Gold fender braces 3x: $60
Gold crank & sprocket: $30
total: $2600 +

will sell whole as is for $2000


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

for sale


----------

